# Der Lukü ***Bilderthread***



## patrock84 (19. September 2007)

*Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ala "zeigt eure Cases" sollen hier Bilder von Luftkühlung zusehen sein 
*
Bilder posten, Marsch Marsch! 


Bitte beschränkt die Bilder auf max. 900px für die breiteste Seite!* (1024px nur in Ausnahmefällen)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (19. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hehe, dann gleich mal starten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tj3011 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hier is mein Freezer 64 Pro


----------



## patrock84 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

IFX-14 fanless:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IFX-14 120mm Setup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IFX-14 140mm Setup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra 120 Extreme Setup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HR-03 plus & HR-11 auf einer 8800 GTS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mein letzter Versuch meinen Prozi mit "einfachen" Mitteln leise zu bekommen:
Ein Zwitter aus Zalmans 7700 und 9500.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (19. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Dabei gibst nur einen Hacken, Zalman is nie leise XD


----------



## patrock84 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ultra-120 & Ultra-120 Extreme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra-120 extreme & FX12-1250:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Leider habe ich nur eine billige (billig, nicht preiswert  ) DigiCam und muss hinterher noch versuchen was daraus zumachen..
*auf PCGH_Thilo seine Nikon schiel*


----------



## Gollum (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

wow also diese riesen kühler sehen schon gigantisch aus.
nur die ganze kombi kostet doch sicherlich genausoviel wie eine anständige wakü?


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hm, das Stelle ich mal in Frage, dass man eine Wakü für CPU, NB, RAM und GF8800 füt das gleiche Geld bekommt


----------



## Gollum (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

ja ok geschlagen 
aber trotzdem kühlt eine wakü dann viel besser, aber es sieht natürlich nicht im geringesten so spektakulär aus.^^


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ich teste sehr gern, so wäre_ für mich_ eine Wakü eher hinderlich..


----------



## jetztaber (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Tja, geb mich auch geschlagen. Ist nur zu toppen, wenn Du oben einen Mercedes Stern drauf setzt und das ganze vergoldest.

Leistungsmässig trotzdem eher eine Wakü.


----------



## ED101 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Tommy, was sind das für Kühler, gibst du uns eine Auflistung?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Sicher doch, ich mach mal von oben nach unten

Auf dem Mobo is im Grunde alles standard, nur den Kühler auf der SB hab ich durch nen HR-05 SLI/IFX getauscht. Den hab ich vorher noch ein bisschen gebogen, damit die Graka besser passt.

Darunter sind meine 2GB Crucial Ballistix PC5300 @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 1T mit Thermalright HR-07 drauf.

Dann meine schicke XFX 8800GTX mit Thermalright HR-03 Plus und Scythe Minebea "Low" Lüfter. Bald kommt auch noch nen HR-11 drauf.

Als letztes sieht man den Thermalright HR-01 Plus. Das wars dann soweit.

Ich denke man sieht, dass ich Thermalright sehr gern hab XD


----------



## y33H@ (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Von mir gibts noch die 1600*1200  Impressionen des 965P Chipsatzes und den HR-05 neben dem Ninja:

*zurück genommen, zu groß*

cYa


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

ich würd sagen 900px breite is max., so wie bei anderen Forum


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ich hatte mit PCGH_Oliver gesprochen: 900px Breite sind optimal, 1024px sind noch zu verkraften..


----------



## Gollum (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

ja ist wohl etwas zu groß
sind aber wirklich schöne bilder


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hier mal alles aufeinmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gollum (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

wow sehr geil.
hast du auch ne direkte ansicht?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Haben schon, aber die post ich nicht :p

Bin noch net ganz fertig, mir fehlen noch paar Teile. Im Moment schaut das alles sehr nach baustelle aus


----------



## patrock84 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@Tommy: Hat das Case mittlerweile eine Front? Wo ist die ibl20?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

IBL Box is gut, Front hats noch keine, brauch noch verlängerungskabel für die Lüfter


----------



## pajaa (22. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ach Tommy, wie lang hält das Case diesmal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Bis ich nen neues gesampled bekomme :p


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (22. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der IFX-14 ist aber bald nicht mehr da...er wird gegen einen HR-01 Plus getauscht!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hehe, die "Hardwareluxxsche Thermalright Invasion"


----------



## pajaa (22. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Hehe, die "Hardwareluxxsche Thermalright Invasion"



Wenn du schon davon sprichst...


 Die große Umbauaktion
Bilder werden größer durch Anklicken





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Serienmäßige Kühlung: Sieht gut aus, kann aber nichtss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das was unter dem Northbridgekühler ist, erinnert am ehesten an eingetrockneten Kaugummi, vom Mosfet-Kühler ganz zu schweigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fangen wir also an: 1 HR-09S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch einer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt noch die Reste des Kaugummis abkratzen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HR-05 IFX montiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmal das ganze Ensemble: HR-05 IFX + 2 HR-09S


Jetzt muss nur noch mein Ultra-120 eXtreme wieder drauf, nach einer Modifikation an der Lüfterhalterung passte es auch. Wie genau sehen wir gleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahnsinn, alles drauf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist knapp, wie ihr sehen könnt.


Noch ein paar Impressionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

sry, hab meine digicam verlorn und nur meine alte webcam gefunden xD
sehr unscharfe bilder:
hinten unbd vorne je 1 gehäuselüfter in blau, cpu-lüfter zalmann 9500, 8800gts320 lukü, und ram mit heat-spreader



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*heul* is extrem hässlich.... ich brauch ne neue digicam -.-


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Autsch.....*AUGENKREBSBEKOMM*

Hab bisschen mal mit Photoshop gespielt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@Piy: Sorry, ich erkenne GAR NICHTS auf diesen Bildern.

@TH: Haste das obere auch in 1280*1024?


----------



## exxe (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

so langsamm sollte ich nochmal entstauben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






zum bilder klein machen
dazu gibt n nettel kleines kostenloses tool von MS
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## JimBeam (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mehr Bilder kommen bei Gelegenheit

@exxe: ich dachte mein Zalman ist verstaubt 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Bitte bleibt On Topic oder regelt das per PN. Ich trenne die Seiten jetzt ab und verschiebe sie. Bis das erledigt ist, Thread geschlossen!

*EDIT: Die Wallpaper-Diskussion geht hier weiter*


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Tut mir leid. Hat mich nur grad so gefreut, dass meine Bilder so gut angekommen sind, da hab ich net mitgedacht wegen OT 

Hier als wiedergutmachung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00654hte.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## exxe (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

hier mal was ohne Staub





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dual Intel Pentium Pro 200 256k


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorX (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



			
				exxe schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Festtes Board und toller Lüfter. Hab ich auch beide, ausser mit Blink Blinke lüfter.


----------



## exxe (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

also ich hab keine Blink Blinke lüfter
normale unbelichtete 60er, nur das mobo hat leider keine 3Pol anschlusse. und die lüfter die dabei waren waren hinüber


----------



## Mad (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hi,

Tolle Bilder. Aber ich fände es recht hilfreich, wenn ihr bei den Bildern auch dazuschreiben würdet, um welche Hardware es sich genau handelt...
Danke...


----------



## patrock84 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mugen Lüfter vs. Infinity Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gemin II:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NCU 1000:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Teaser-Bild :d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mooo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

hehe dann leg ich mal nach:

zum pc steht ja inner sig^^
selfmade ansaugtrakt 
selfmade kühltunnel@graka vorne rein hinten raus (2 lüfter)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## memphis@Mg (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

und wozu rechts die graka?


----------



## mixn_mojo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> und wozu rechts die graka?



Höchstwahrscheinlich eine tragende GraKa.


----------



## McZonk (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Der will auf Lans bestimmt nur sicher gehen... falls ihm mal die 66GT abraucht hat er sofort Ersatz parat. Vllt mal schlechte Erfahrungen oder so :p


----------



## patrock84 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Was ist das Für eine? Leadtek GF5 Ti4600?


----------



## McZonk (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Was ist das Für eine? Leadtek GF5 Ti4600?



Sollte eine A350XT sein (5900XT)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Grad angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mooo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Richtig, die 5900er XT ist nur als Ersatz auf etlichen LAN's schon grakas zum abrauchen gebracht -.-

4h zocken auf einmal fängt es an komisches zu riechen alle terror geschoben und pcs ausgemacht, und meine graka (damals Ti4200 @4600er) knackst komisch und hat sich verabschiedet restlichen 2 Tage LAN war es nur noch zuschaun...

geh da gern auf numma sicha :> man weis ja nie...

mfg mooo


----------



## memphis@Mg (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

krass aber nette idee! aber so ist das jeder der ein schlüßelereigniss hinter sich hat macht dann einen fehler nie wieder wie mooo


----------



## TALON-ONE (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Sehr geiler Graka Heatpipekühler von Titan, hab die GF7950 GT von meinem Sohn damit ausgerüstet. Idle 36°C, Hardcore Gaming über Stunden: 52°C. Drehzahl der beiden 70mm Lüfter über Mobo, ....kaum zu hören...
Der orginale Grakalüfter hat tierisch genervt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@Patrock: Wo haste denn DIE Heatspreader her? :eek:

@Talon: Wo gibts denn den Titan-Kühler?


----------



## TALON-ONE (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> @Patrock: Wo haste denn DIE Heatspreader her? :eek:
> 
> @Talon: Wo gibts denn den Titan-Kühler?



eigentlich überall....
Mindfactory
PC Cooling
Hardware Rogge
etc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Und wie heißt er genau?


----------



## patrock84 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Thermalright HR-07 geizhals.at/deutschland/

Die anderen mit dem ATOM-Zeichen gabs bei einem Großhändler, müssten von EKL sein..


----------



## mooo (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Der Heatpipe Kühler von Titan ist ja imenz stylisch gibts den auch für andere grakas ? G80er reihe ? denk mal wenn ich bald auf neues system umsteige will ich sowas sofort drinne ham :>

mfg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

patrock84,

Hast du die Bilder von der Skyline Japans gemacht? *lach*


----------



## TALON-ONE (25. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



mooo schrieb:


> Der Heatpipe Kühler von Titan ist ja imenz stylisch gibts den auch für andere grakas ? G80er reihe ? denk mal wenn ich bald auf neues system umsteige will ich sowas sofort drinne ham :>
> 
> mfg



*Komptabilitätsliste TITAN TTC-CSC88TZ
*


*nVidia

*GeForce 3 Ti 200 / 500 series
GeForce 4 MX 420 / 440 / 460 series
GeForce FX 5200 /5500 / 5600 series
GeForce 6200 series
GeForce 7300 GS
Geforce 4Ti 4200/4200 8X
Geforce 4Ti 4400/4600/4800
Geforce FX 5600 ULTRA/5700/5700 ULTRA
Geforce FX 5900/5900 XT
Geforce FX 5950 ULTRA
Geforce 6600
Geforce 6800/6800GT
GeForce 6800 / 7600 / 7800 / 7900 / 7950 GT

*ATI/AMD
*RADEON 7000 / 7200 /7500 series
RADEON 8500 series
RADEON 9000 / 9200 /9500 / 9550 series
RADEON 9600 / 9700 / 9800 series
RADEON X300 / X550 / X600 series
RADEON X800 / X850 series
RADEON X1600 / X1800 / X1900 series
RADEON X1950 series
RADEON X1300 / X1600 series




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Juhu, er passt auf ne 7600GT - also auch auf ne 8600GT  Mal sehen, ob ich für mein eventuelles SLI den Kühler anschaffe oder 2 AC Acellero S2, welche dann von nem Lüfter vorn Luft bekommen. Oder einfach so. Wie laut is denn der Kühler? unter 0,3 Sone?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Leider viel zu dunkel geworden das Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (26. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Leider viel zu dunkel geworden das Bild



musst ja nicht alles posten
mach ich auch nicht


----------



## Piy (26. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

das bild ist ziemlich cool ^^
nur links oben ein bissdchen zu dunkel, is doch ok ^^
vllt sollte man den blau-türkisen fleck da nochmal entfernen, is ja ihh ^^

sonst geiles bild! ^^


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Die Giganten unter den CPU Kühlern:
Scythe Infinity und Cooler Master Gemini II





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Haha...Giganten...das ist nen Gigant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Dennoch hässlich :p


----------



## exxe (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ich hab hier noch nen 12cm lüfter der auf 230Volt läuft
und gigantisch laut ist


----------



## Piy (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

auf 230 volt? lol ^^

für son metallklotz sieht das recht nett aus ^^
ich bin aber eher der lüfter-fan  (haha wortwitz xDDDDD   "fan" xDDDDD fotflol)


----------



## exxe (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

warum denn auch nicht 

glaub der macht 160m³/h
is aber nicht grade silent




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Cool, ich glaub, den hat mein Vadder hinter seine Anlage (die in nem ausgeschlachteten Retro-Kühlschrank steht ) gebastelt 

Brauchst du den eig.? Wäre mal geil, beim Zocken Stromkabel rein und ab gehts mitm Kühlen


----------



## Malkav85 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hab mir mal meinen Scyth Samurai Z zur Brust genommen und ihm nen ordentlichen Lüfter verpasst ^^ 
Drunter werkelt ein übertakteter 805 D mit 3,6 Ghz auf einem Gigabyte GA-Schießmichtot mit Q965 Chipsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Und warum hast´n das Zeug ins Aquarium gestellt?   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (29. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Letzte Bild mit DFI NF680i 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@TH: darf ich mal nach der Cam fragen?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Sony W100


----------



## McZonk (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Sony W100


Olla, ne kompakte? Aber nachbearbeitet, oder ?


----------



## patrock84 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@Tommy: Hast du eigentlich ein Foto von deinem externen Brenner? Im Rechner ist er ja nicht :p


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> Olla, ne kompakte? Aber nachbearbeitet, oder ?



Öhm, nein. Nur verkleinert


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Sehr schön "reiner" Tommy  *insider*  Auf das du bald die HR-07 DUO bekommst..


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Nix mehr los hier?

So, mir war grad langweilig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin positiv überrascht. Die CPU is zwar immer noch gleich warm, aber die NB und PWMs sind kühler 

Wärmeleitpaste hab ich übrigens überall verwendet bei den Kontaktstellen 

Der Anpressdruck meines HR-01 Plus is jetzt auch etwas besser


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Genau so und nicht anders sollte eine Heatpipe auch gekühlt werden.


----------



## pajaa (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Du sollst keine Bilder machen, du sollst dein System installieren und übertakten... Da hast du so ein geniales OC-Board und machst Bilder, Gute auch noch dazu...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Es is installiert und übertaktet :p


----------



## TALON-ONE (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mal was abgefahrenes... wer´s errät, darf´s behalten

http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/idf2007sf/ST/SkullInside2-big.jpg

http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/idf2007sf/ST/SkullInside-big.jpg

http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/idf2007sf/ST/Skull-big.jpg


----------



## patrock84 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

*@MODs: Bitte die Bilder entfernen, da:*
1: nicht seine
2: Hotlink auf hexus.net


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> *@MODs: Bitte die Bilder entfernen, da:*
> 1: nicht seine
> 2: Hotlink auf hexus.net


Thx...

Hab ich erledigt: Fremde Bilder bitte nur per Link einbinden, und *nicht* per IMG Tag


----------



## TALON-ONE (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> *@MODs: Bitte die Bilder entfernen, da:*
> 1: nicht seine
> 2: Hotlink auf hexus.net



huuuuh schlimmes Verbrechen:p

Natürlich sind´s nicht meine, bin ja nicht Krösus, bist´n Komiker heh?
Ist hier der Bilderthread oder? Wo steht denn, dass es meine sein müssen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S1lencer (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

naja hat was mit rechten zu tun, hast mit sicherheit nicht nachgefragt ob du sie als bild verlinken darft oder???


----------



## Piy (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

mich hats wegen der tür gleich an das hier erinnert:
http://media.bestofmicro.com/X/Y/15478/original/agenaFX-8-cores.jpg

steht ja im link, was es ist xP der phenom


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ne, dasis kein Phenom-System.

Das ist ein Skulltrail-System, bestehend aus dem X48, 2 Intel Penryn Quadcore-CPUs und 2 nVidia-Grafikkarten im SLI.


----------



## pajaa (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Der Skulltrail hat keinen X48, sondern einen schönen nur FB-DIMM fressenden Serverchipsatz [Seaburg] der mit FSB1600 operiert, zudem findet sich noch ein Nvidia nForce 100 SLi auf dem Brett, um SLi zu ermöglichen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ne, dasis kein Phenom-System.
> 
> Das ist ein Skulltrail-System, bestehend aus dem X48, 2 Intel Penryn Quadcore-CPUs und 2 nVidia-Grafikkarten im SLI.



Das Bild stammt von der AMD Vorstellung des Phenom seitens AMDs. Außerdem hat Nvidia kein rotes GraKa PCB das ist dan woll eher AMD/ATI. Und wie der Link schon sagt da steht AgenaFX und das ist doch der Phenom.                         
Irgenwie seh ich da auch kein SLI


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ich meinte allerdings die bilder von TALON-ONE und nicht das Bild von Piy


----------



## X_SXPS07 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

oh:eek: dann sorry da hast du natürlich recht


----------



## McZonk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> huuuuh schlimmes Verbrechen:p
> 
> Natürlich sind´s nicht meine, bin ja nicht Krösus, bist´n Komiker heh?
> Ist hier der Bilderthread oder? Wo steht denn, dass es meine sein müssen?



Nimm es bitte etwas ernster. Man kann hier schon von Trafficklau sprechen, denn die lieben Kollegen dürfen hier für jeden (auch wenn er garnicht die Bilder anschauen will, sondern nur die Seite öffnet) den Traffic berappen. Zudem solltest du doch wissen, dass wenn man fremdes Geschriebenes, oder eben fremde Bilder verwendet immer eine Quelle angeben sollte.


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

... dann will ich mal nicht fehlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

sieht ja ma krass aus, aber kann man da nicht noch was mit den kabeln machen?


----------



## streega (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

ja ... klar ... muß mir nur noch einen Kabelschlauch besorgen ...


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Bei den ganzen Lüftern muss man ja Angst haben das der PC nicht abhebt :p


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

So sieht meine passive Kühlung aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streega (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Lüftern muss man ja Angst haben das der PC nicht abhebt :p


 
... bei insgesamt 10 Lüftern magst du das sicher vermuten  Der Geräuschpegel ist dennoch auf niedrigstem Niveau (leiser als manch Einzelrechner mit einem schlechten CPU KÜhler) denn sie laufen alle auf 5V. Meine CPU Temperaturen trotz 4 gig danken es mir ... unten rechts in schwarz kannst du die GPU Temp erkennen ... wohlgemerkt ... eine 8800 GTS "ULTRA" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



streega schrieb:


> ... bei insgesamt 10 Lüftern magst du das sicher vermuten  Der Geräuschpegel ist dennoch auf niedrigstem Niveau (leiser als manch Einzelrechner mit einem schlechten CPU KÜhler) denn sie laufen alle auf 5V. Meine CPU Temperaturen trotz 4 gig danken es mir ... unten rechts in schwarz kannst du die GPU Temp erkennen ... wohlgemerkt ... eine 8800 GTS "ULTRA"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Geräuschpegel ist sehr subjektiv. Ich höre leider noch meine eine Festplatte und finde selbst die zu laut.


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



riedochs schrieb:


> Der Geräuschpegel ist sehr subjektiv.



erstens das
und
zweitens:
Ist eine Idletemperatur für mich immer relativ. Aus Erfahrung kann sich da immer recht viel unter Last verändern


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> erstens das
> und
> zweitens:
> Ist eine Idletemperatur für mich immer relativ. Aus Erfahrung kann sich da immer recht viel unter Last verändern



Jep, ich sehe das an meiner Kiste. Idle: 36 Grad, unter Last 49 Grad


----------



## streega (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

... ist mir klar ... ist die Idle Temperatur mit besserer Kühlung abgesenkt ... ergo bessere Lasttemperaturen ... CPU @ max 52 Grad und GPU @ max 62.


----------



## uuodan (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mein Rechner ist auch sehr laut, jedoch habe ich mir mittlerweile ein Peltierelement bestellt, das ich am Wochenende wohl verbauen werde.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Damit wird er nur noch lauter...


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Damit wird er nur noch lauter...



Allerdings. Meistens würde ein vernünftiges Kühlkonzept langen.


----------



## patrock84 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



> Mein Rechner ist auch sehr laut, jedoch habe ich mir mittlerweile ein Peltierelement bestellt, das ich am Wochenende wohl verbauen werde.


Da dein Core2Duo bestimmt mit erhöhter VCore läuft, müsstest du ein 150W TEC verbauen. Dann viel Spaß beim kühlen der warmen Seite  Leise geht das nur mit Wakü mit mind. Dual-Radiator ohne weitere Komponenten im Kreislauf!


----------



## tj3011 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

hat keiner mehr coole Lukü will mehr bilder sehen


----------



## streega (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Stimmt ... eigentlich sollte dies ein Bilderthread sein ...


----------



## Grunert (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

*gg* mal wieder krame ich Bilder meiner legendären Karte raus ^^

ich sage nur:
"Wieeeeebittäääää ich kannnnnn euch nich hööööööreeeen meine OOOOOOTEEEES ist zu lauuuuuut " ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s. räumt den Bilderthread mal auf ^^


----------



## streega (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Grunert schrieb:


> *gg* mal wieder krame ich Bilder meiner legendären Karte raus ^^
> 
> ich sage nur:
> "Wieeeeebittäääää ich kannnnnn euch nich hööööööreeeen meine OOOOOOTEEEES ist zu lauuuuuut " ^^
> ...


 

Welche Karte ist das? Mir bisher unbekannt ,,,


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Iste eine Geforce4Ti4200 von Abit


----------



## tj3011 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

sieht man auch auf dem letzten bild wenn man sich die gpu anguckt da steht das drauf


----------



## JimBeam (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hätte noch ein Bild von meiner 7600GT @Zalman VF-700


----------



## Grunert (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



McZonk schrieb:


> Iste eine Geforce4Ti4200 von Abit


 
berühmt berüchtigt.
die hier ist auch bekannt.
Aber meine ist meiner Meinung nach einfach Kult.
da das damals einfach die dickste Kühlung war ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Heute is mal wieder bisschen was gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fangen wir mal mit dem Mobo an. Einfach, billig und hoffentlich stabil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Graka mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein heißgeliebter IFX-14 :banana:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe morgen kommt der Rest ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Wie kann man nur noch Enermax Libertys kaufen.... mit nem Seasonic S12II hätteste viel mehr Spaß gehabt 

Bitte um ein Review des Boardes


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Och, mein letztes Liberty (fürn Kumpel) war auch gut


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Und die S12II Serie ist noch besser 

Wie schauts aus, würdest ein Review schreiben?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Übers Board? Ne, das Teil is nix besonderes. Nen Review vom Maximus oder DFI P35 würde mich eher reizen


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Dochdoch, ich finds schon besonders 

Ist immerhin schön günstig. Da es bei Asus allerdings öfters Probleme hinsichtlich der Stabilität gegeben haben soll, würd mich da ein Test besonders interessieren. Eventuell auch nochmal nen Bildchen von dem zubehör. Mehr möcht ich eigentlich nciht wissen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Bildchen kann ich dir machen, wie stabil es is, sag ich dir morgen ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## hansi152 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

und für wen ist das?


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Oh, der Morgen ist gestern schon vergangen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Und es läuft seit gestern prime


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Und ein Bild vom zubehör?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mein Bruder hat die Schachtel verräumt. Mach ich dir, wenn er wieder da is


----------



## hansi152 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

he Tommy für wen ist die Kiste?
Ich denke doch eher nicht dass du deine 8800GTX gegen eine HD2900PRO tauschst?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Fürn Bruder


----------



## hansi152 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

aso...
kleiner oder großer bruder?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Kleiner 

AOT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Spieglein, Spieglein, wer ist der planste Kühlerboden auf patrock84´s CPU? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschaffen für angenehmen (nicht wirklich leisen) Airflow:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn es leise sein sollte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Bearbeitung folgt..


----------



## patrock84 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



tj3011 schrieb:


> hat keiner mehr coole Lukü will mehr bilder sehen



Doch, der "Knecht" von meinem Sohn...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piy (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

hey talonone, wär cool, wenn du davon noch mehr schicken würdest, auch bei tageslich vllt  sieht cool aus, nur das foto ist n bisschen bescheiden, haste auch nur ne webcam wie ich ?


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Servus Piy
Nein, keine Webcam, ne Kodak. Wirst sofort bedient :sm_B-]:
Links der von Filius, rechts noch´n Pic von meinem..

http://www.sysprofile.de/id41793 -> Knecht v. Sohn


----------



## pajaa (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@Talon-One,
Warum steht auf dem Lüfter nicht "First Talon Avenue"?


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



pajaa schrieb:


> @Talon-One,
> Warum steht auf dem Lüfter nicht "First Talon Avenue"?




??????


----------



## patrock84 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pajaa (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Der Ultima90 ist schön und wirkt neben dem IFX-14 so niedlich und klein.


----------



## patrock84 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Es soll Leute geben, die meinten, dass der rechte ein Ultra-120 Extreme wäre. Aber so groß ist der IFX-14 auch nicht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass er anders aussieht..


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Nen Extreme ist das ganz klar nicht, denn der hat ja andes angeordnete Lamellen (weswegen ich den Ultra120 vorziehen würd).


----------



## patrock84 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Danke für die Erklärung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pajaa (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Nen Extreme ist das ganz klar nicht, denn der hat ja andes angeordnete Lamellen (weswegen ich den Ultra120 vorziehen würd).



Der Ultima hat anders angeordnete Lamellen wie der Ultra120? Das musst du erklären.


----------



## Marbus16 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hmm, naja, sah mir zumindest auf dem Bild @PC-Cooling so aus...

Ihr seid halt die TR-Experten :p


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Beetle (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Sind gesamt 8 lüfter dürft gerne raten wo die verbaut sind ^^

Kleiner Tip 5 x 80 mmm / 2 x 120 mmm / 1 x 40 mmm ( weiß nicht genau wie groß dieser ist )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hansi152 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@Black_Beetle:
Wo ist denn deine Graka?


----------



## Black_Beetle (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

lol tja die ist unsichtbar.

Nein ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen habe meine Asus 7950 GX2 verkauft.

Was ihr das seht ist nur ein halbfertiges Produkt.

Es fehlen Festplatte ( ist momentan am Server bei uns angeschlossen damit ich überhaut erst mal einen Rechner habe ) , DVD Laufwerk Nummer 2 ( ist momentan am Server bei uns angeschlossen ) , Grafikkarte ( das einzigste was ich momentan noch nicht hier rumliegen habe ) und eine Wasserkühlung möchte ich in dem nächsten halben Jahr auch noch verbauen aber um damit zu beginnen brauche ich erstmal einen Kühlschrank bzw Kühlfach da ich mir etwas ähnliches bauen will was einem Wasserchiller ähnelt.

Siehe Forum "Extreme Kühlung" 

Thread "Wasserchiller"

Wenn ich alles zusammen habe was ich brauche dann werde ich dies ebenfalls dokumentieren... Nur fehlen mir wie gesagt ein Kühlschrank und noch ein paar Informationen.

Habe leider keine Ersatzkarte sodass ich an meinem Rechner arbeiten könnte also muss der Server her halten.

Das Gehäuse hatte ich damals entlacken lassen ( vorher alle Nieten entfernt  wegen dem verchromen )...  nach dem Entlacken habe ich es vercromen lassen... leider ist das nicht so schön geworden wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. blablabla

Wenn ich das Material für mein Projekt habe werde ich die komplette History meines Rechners schreiben...


----------



## klefreak (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@ Black Beetle

was bringt so ein Luftschlauch ( °C ) wenn man so einen in sein Gehäuse einbaut, hst da irgendwelche Werte / Erfahrungen???


----------



## Black_Beetle (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Was bringt der, ja gute Frage...

Da ich leider nicht weiß wie die Temps ohne diesen Schlauch aussehen kann ich dir nur sagen, wie ich mir das ohne diesen Schlauch vorstelle.

Ich habe diesen Schlauch von Anfang an drin, seit dem ich mir die Kiste zusammen gebaut habe.

Ohne den Schlauch würde der Boxed Kühler ( könnt mich steinigen ) die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen.

Durch den Schlauch bekommt er frische Raumluft und ich schätze, das der Prozessor, um 10 bis 15 °C gekühlt wird. Ich hatte vorher eine Asus 7950 GX2 drin, dadurch das diese Grafikkarte enorme Wärme aufbringt hatte ich mir von vorn herein solch einen Schlauch reingebaut. Ein weiterer Faktor ist vielleicht der enstehende Lärm der durch diesen Schlauch gedämpft wird aber da kann ich ebenfalls nur spekulieren.

Am Anfang des Schlauches sitzt ein 80 mm Lüfter der die Luft ansaugt und der Boxedkühler zieht diese Frischluft direkt auf den Kühlkörper des CPUs.

Ich würde dir gerne ein paar Temps geben, schon aus dem Grund das du mich jetzt selber neugierig gemacht hast, leider funktioniert der Pc nicht da mir eine Grafikkarte fehlt und das Mainboard ( Asus P5W DH Deluxe ) keinen Onboard Chip hat.

Sobald ich eine neue Grafikkarte habe werde ich dir mal die Daten zukommen lassen, vorrausgesetzt du erinnerst mich daran.

Ich habe meinen E6600 auf dem Asus P5W Dh Deluxe übertaktet, nur ich weiß nicht mehr wie hoch der getaktet war und wie der FSB von mir gesetzt wurde.

Um es kurz zu machen: 

Es wid Zeit das da eine neue oder gebrauchte ( auch vorrübergehende ) Grafikkarte rein kommt.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hab mich noch ein bisschen mit PS gespielt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@ black Beetle   thx für den zukünftigen aufwand 

weis jemand woher man solche Lüfter mit einer Schrift drauf bekommt (so holografische) ??

habs in einem vorigen Post als Prozzi Lüfter gesehen

thx Klefreak


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Meinst du den Intel Boxed-Kühler?


----------



## McZonk (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Intel Boxed-Kühler?



Naja, was da an der Schrift holografisch sein soll, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen

Es geht wohl eher hierrum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ach so. Hab ich wohl missverstanden. 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249673.html
Der da sollte das sein


----------



## DoktorX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Dieser Kühler ist aber absolut schlecht.


----------



## patrock84 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

*sabb0r* Um welchen Thermalright handelt es sich diesmal?


----------



## Nielio (21. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



selbst gebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-20°C mit luftkühlung (peleiter-element)


----------



## Black_Beetle (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Nielio, wäre schön wenn du uns dein System genauer vorstellen könntest.


----------



## patrock84 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@marbus16: Thermalright Ultima-90, der schon einige Posts vorher neben dem IFX-14 stand


----------



## pajaa (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Und es ist sicher kein Ultra-120 eXtreme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Bei mir sieht das ingesamt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EG


----------



## patrock84 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Immer diese Zweckentfremdung von LianLi Seitenteilen


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Also ich hätt dabei angst vor Kratzern


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Wen meint ihr denn jetzt?

EG


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

paaja


----------



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Na dann ist ja gut, hab mich schon gewundert, was ich mit nem LianLi Gehäuse zu tun habe. *g*

EG


----------



## pajaa (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Immer diese Zweckentfremdung von LianLi Seitenteilen





Marbus16 schrieb:


> Also ich hätt dabei angst vor Kratzern



Die eignen sich aber so schön dafür. Man sollte nur nicht mit dem Kühler auf dem Seiteteil hinundherkratzen, aber wer macht das schon?

Und noch eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## igoroff (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

So hier auch n' Paar Bilder von meinem bescheidenen System:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieses KK lässt sich aber streiten.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Der is sehr gut oO

Haut schonmal lustige 10-15° bei den PWMs raus und die NB wird auch um einiges Kühler :p


----------



## ED101 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Wie ist die intern verbaut, hast du davon auch in Bild? Funzt aber nicht bei Gehäusen wo das NT unten ist


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

doch, funzt immer. Nur bekommt er dann halt keinen Luftstrom. Bringen tut er trotzdem noch viel 

Intern hab ich es noch nie eingebaut


----------



## buzty (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

meinte er mit "intern" nicht wie das innen angebracht ist? ich glaube das man den kühler immer nach aussen leiten muss is klar


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Achsooooo, das meint er. Sry, dachte nur, weil man den Kühler auch intern einbaun kann. Morgen mach ich fotos, dann kannst dir das anschaun


----------



## ED101 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ja das meinte ich, danke nuzty für die Übersetzung


----------



## buzty (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@tommy: o.O man kann das ding auch komplett intern verbauen? gibt aber dann nicht wirklich vorteile zum aussen verbauen oder?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Jo, kann man kompett intern verbaun. Sitzt dann unter der Graka. Beim normalen ATX aufbau bringt das nix, aber bei nem WTX aufbau mit gedrehtem Mobo is das vielleicht besser


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## igoroff (2. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Was ist das denn für n Kühler?


----------



## patrock84 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Levicom Cool Spirit


----------



## patrock84 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

ungeschönt, unbearbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (8. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ich habe massive deja vu's... 

Na dann werd ich doch den Thread hier auch mal bookmarken und einige Bildchen zeigen.


----------



## patrock84 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Wieder jmd. erfolgreich akquiriert


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (9. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Na dann bringen wir hier mal n bissi Schwung rein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Sag bloß das is nen Zalman VF-1000 auf deiner GraKa und du hast nen Nanoxia derauf gemacht ?!? Wie geht das denn ??? :eek:


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (9. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Nein das ist der Standard Nvidia Kühler für der 7er Quadro Serie sowie 7900GTO/GTX, bei dem der Lüfter gegen einen Nanoxia getauscht wurde.


----------



## patrock84 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Nanoxia FTW !! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bei diesen Bildern hatte ich meinen Monitor noch nicht richtig eingestellt  )​


----------



## patrock84 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/center]


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (10. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mehr Nanoxiaaaaaaaaaaa : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (10. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hehe... Du bisch ja au da.


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Natürlich 

Die Bilder hatte ich hier auch noch nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

TR *gäähn*


----------



## hansi152 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

genau TR wird langsam fad!


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Wenn aber keine andere Firma was besseres bringt.
TR übertrumpft sich ja selber nur mit den neuen Kühler.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

...und die Gewichte der Kollegen möchte ich mal wissen.


----------



## patrock84 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Nun ja, erstmal kommt Scythe Ninja CU, im Frühjahr Ninja II und Zipang. Zwischendurch noch ein weiterer dicker Kühler mit 135mm Lüfter 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Handybild)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Frisch aus Taiwan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (14. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Heute hatte ich endlich wieder einigermaßen gutes Licht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Das ganze scheint mir doch etwas übertrieben


----------



## patrock84 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Weils so genial aussieht :shot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (15. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



riedochs schrieb:


> Das ganze scheint mir doch etwas übertrieben



Niemals :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggats (15. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mal etwas anderes außer Thermalright 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (21. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Nielio schrieb:


> selbst gebaut -20°C mit luftkühlung (peleiter-element)


den darfst aber nie aus machen oder sofort vom strom trennen sonst brennt der dir durch bzw Kurzschluss wenn das Wasser untern CPU oder aufs Board läuft


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Soll ich den Thread umbenennen? *gg*


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hö??????


----------



## patrock84 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Schon gut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Hier geht ja garnix weiter oO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m4Tze (25. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Mal ein bisschen von meiner LuKü


----------



## patrock84 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (28. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@patrock84: sind das alles deine kühler??? Wenn ja, warum brauchst du so viele, und is das nicht ein bisschen teuer, da hat doch fast jeder kühler (cpu) über 50 euro gekostet...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (28. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Er kauft sich die nur für seine Reviews und verkauft sie dann wieder weiter


----------



## patrock84 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jupp. Ich habe gefallen daran gefunden, Kühler zutesten. Da ich ja als Privatperson agiere, bekomme ich auch keine Testsamples, sondern kaufe mir verfügbare Kühler. Anschließend verkaufe ich die auch wieder - Zeit versetzt.


----------



## exa (28. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> IFX-14 fanless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und könnstest du mal kühler vom ram und nb mit namen nennen, die hier zu sehen sind???
cpu und graka weiß ich, aber der rest...

ach ja und was gibts denn eig für 140mm lüfter???


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (28. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nb -> Hr-05 Sli
Ram -> Hr-07






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



> und könnstest du mal kühler vom ram und nb mit namen nennen, die hier zu sehen sind???
> ach ja und was gibts denn eig für 140mm lüfter???



Wie Tommy schon schrieb:
RAM: Thermalright HR-07
NB: Thermalright HR-05 SLi

140mm Lüfter ist ein Yate Loon D14SL aus der letzten Sammelbestellung im Luxx. Ansonsten gibt es noch Aerocool Streamliner, aber die sind nur 20mm breit und können wohl kaum statischen Druck aufbauen.
Vielleicht bringt Scythe mit dem Zipang Anfang 2008 den Stein ins Rollen für 135/140mm Lüfter 

Der  Cooltek CT140 EL-Bearing ist auch geil  Kühlt nun meine Grafikkarte mit 400 U/min auch entsprechend leise..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## patrock84 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Handycam Session: :shot:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Du sehen sind:
-> 4x 6mm Dual Heatpipes
-> 5x 6mm Dual Heatpipes
-> 6x 6mm Dual Heatpipes

im feinstem Nickelkleidchen     D 













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier ist ja so wenig los, gleich mal was posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Am2+ Ftw


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, heute HDDs eingebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Graka is nur ne Übergangsgraka bis meine GTX wieder aus der RMA zurück is


----------



## L0cke (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



massiver Festplattenrahmen


----------



## JeyBee (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Was haltet ihr von dem?
Das ist ein Asus Silent Square EVO


----------



## exa (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ganz blöde frage @hewitt: was für ein nt hastn du, weil deine pcie anschlusskabel sehen übelst geil aus^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Steht doch eh in der Signatur 

Corsair HX520


----------



## exa (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

hoppla, wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil^^


----------



## patrock84 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KrickKrack (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nach den ganzen ordentlichen Rechnern hier, hat mich direkt das schlechte Gewissen gepackt und ich hab mal ein wenig aufgeräumt. 

Vorher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...nachher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutschpuppe (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Tut mir leid. Hat mich nur grad so gefreut, dass meine Bilder so gut angekommen sind, da hab ich net mitgedacht wegen OT
> 
> Hier als wiedergutmachung:
> 
> ...


 

Mit was für einer Cam macht man solche Bilder ???


----------



## patrock84 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sony DSC-W100 mit Stativ und guten Lichtverhältnissen.


----------



## p1t (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Tommy_Hewitt und patrock84: boa eure Bilder sind echt voll geil  
weiter so...


----------



## exa (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Weils so genial aussieht :shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dieser lüfter scheint dicker als 25mm oder scheint das nur so??? was is das für einer und passt der genau in den ifx-14???


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



p1t schrieb:


> @ Tommy_Hewitt und patrock84: boa eure Bilder sind echt voll geil
> weiter so...



Thx, aber ihr könntet auch mal schicke Bilder posten. Is ja fast nix los hier 



exa schrieb:


> dieser lüfter scheint dicker als 25mm oder scheint das nur so??? was is das für einer und passt der genau in den ifx-14???



Is 38mm dick und is nen SilenX 120mm Lüfter. Und ja, er passt genau in die Mitte rein


----------



## patrock84 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jupp, ist ein 38mm tiefer Lüfter. Aber bitte nicht kaufen, die Mehrheit der SilenX Lüfter klackern, rattern, schleifen oder haben andere Nebengeräusche. Meiner war selektiert.



> Thx, aber ihr könntet auch mal schicke Bilder posten. Is ja fast nix los hier


Genau, sonst müssten die Luxxer die Fahne hochhalten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Genau, sonst müssten die Luxxer die Fahne hochhalten



So siehts wohl aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Miyagi: Also wenn man bei letzten Bild davon ausgeht, dass die Wand hinten weiß ist, dann hast du einen schlechten Weißabgleich 

EDIT: Puuh, liegt wohl am UV. Mit meinem Laien-Können habe ich es nicht wirklich besser hinbekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inthehouse (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



> Geändert von inthehouse (Heute um 14:17 Uhr). Grund: grössere Bilder



Breiteste Seite sollte 900px nicht überschreiten..


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> @Miyagi: Also wenn man bei letzten Bild davon ausgeht, dass die Wand hinten weiß ist, dann hast du einen schlechten Weißabgleich
> 
> EDIT: Puuh, liegt wohl am UV. Mit meinem Laien-Können habe ich es nicht wirklich besser hinbekommen:



Hör auf meine Bilder zu verschandeln.  Das sieht ja grauenhaft aus. 

Und das liegt auch nicht am UV, das Licht war so dunkel/rötlich und die Einstellung der Kamera absolut so gewollt. Die Wand war also auch nicht weiß. 
Ich find das Farbenspiel jedenfalls klasse. 


Edit: Und da hier sonst nix geht, noch 2 Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so, nach den ganzen materialschlachten hier, muss ich mal n paar historische bilder einer auf effektivität setzenden lösung posten 

der reihe nach:
-die erste fanduct generation eingebaut
-die kühler unten drunter
-jups - 80mm mit spanplattenschrauben auf grafikkarte
-die fanducts mal aus ner anderen persepektive
-die zweite generation, das fanduct der a400gt. für detailbilder davon: siehe pcgh6/06 

lüftungskonzept jedesmal: direktes ansaugen kalter luft von draußen)


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

die sehen aus gehen aber super


----------



## patrock84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die Post war da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich würde mich freuen, wenn du schreibst wie viel grad die gebracht hat...


----------



## patrock84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Es geht nicht um Kühlung, sondern um erstklassige Dämmung


----------



## TALON-ONE (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nicht spektakulär, aber Lukü 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namitu (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so...hier meine Luftkühlungsvariante...
ich hoffe es rieselt nicht gleich kritik....


----------



## JeyBee (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich sag nur: ->Kabel<-


----------



## johnmclaine (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

guten tach,

hier mein Asus Silent Square.Er kühlt einen Q6600 @ 2.8GHz

CPU unter Windows XP : charmante 25 grad
CPU beim Zocken ( Crysis ) : lockere 35 grad

Ich kann den Kühler nur empfehlen.

Greedz McLaine


----------



## SEK Saegeblatt (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jo,
hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem 9700er Zalman.
Hübsch leise ist er auch (Lüftersteuerung).


----------



## JeyBee (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



johnmclaine schrieb:


> guten tach,
> 
> hier mein Asus Silent Square.Er kühlt einen Q6600 @ 2.8GHz
> 
> ...




Ich habe ienen Silent Square EVO, und der ist Laut, schwer, und kühlt nicht gut, unter vista locker 50°C


----------



## exa (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich vertraue asus noch nich so ganz...

da greif ich lieber zu bewährten sachen, ich sag nur thermalright, wer nich so lautstärkeempfindlich is kann auch bei zalman nix falsch machen


----------



## johnmclaine (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

da kann ich nur wiedersprechen, unter vista x64 ultimate lief er bei gleichen temperaturen, bzw niedrieger, da ich den q6600 noch nicht übertacktet hatte. ich habe keine probleme mit der geräuschentwicklung. ich höre mehr, wenn überhaubt, meine gehäuselüfter.

egal, jeder muß wissen welchen kühler er oder sie bevorzugt. ich habe den rest von asus, also habe ich mir den kühler auch von asus besorgt.

als nächster schritt folgt noch ein neues netzteil und die kabel werden anders verlegt. bin halt noch nicht fertig !!!


----------



## Namitu (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



JeyBee schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: ->Kabel<-



falls du mich meintest...wo ist denn ein Bild von DEINEM Pc?


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@TALON-ONE
Welcher Kühler sitzt da auf der CPU oder was da so deutlich in der mitte war? sieht mal interresant anders aus


----------



## JeyBee (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



johnmclaine schrieb:


> da kann ich nur wiedersprechen, unter vista x64 ultimate lief er bei gleichen temperaturen, bzw niedrieger, da ich den q6600 noch nicht übertacktet hatte. ich habe keine probleme mit der geräuschentwicklung. ich höre mehr, wenn überhaubt, meine gehäuselüfter.
> 
> egal, jeder muß wissen welchen kühler er oder sie bevorzugt. ich habe den rest von asus, also habe ich mir den kühler auch von asus besorgt.
> 
> als nächster schritt folgt noch ein neues netzteil und die kabel werden anders verlegt. bin halt noch nicht fertig !!!




Ich weiss jetzt woran es liegt, da ich erst nach Weihnachten einen Q6600 Haben, und den Kühler im moment auf einem Pentium 4 mit 3.2GHz arbeitet, dreht der voll auf. Und P4's sind ja totale Abwärme produzierer.


----------



## JeyBee (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Namitu schrieb:


> falls du mich meintest...wo ist denn ein Bild von DEINEM Pc?



Kriegst du heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Namitu (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



JeyBee schrieb:


> Kriegst du heute Nachmittag.




Wieso...musst Du deinen erst aufräumen???  
Naja mach Du mal...alter Poser!


----------



## DoktorX (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht dein System immernoch so aus? Ich habe drum das gleiche Gehäuse und auch Scythe S-Flex (1200rpm). Aber wenn der vordere im Gehäuse ist, dann brummt der so laut. :| Liegt wohl am Kreuz vor dem Lüfter vom Gehäuse, habe ich das Gefühl. Ist das bei dir auch so? Und wie warm werden die HDDs in der Ich-bin-Leise Box? Bringt die was? Und wie konntest du diese Box installieren? :O Meine 2 HDDs (SAMSUNG HD321KJ) brummen auch, desshalb dachte ich an Dämmmaten. Aber das Gehäuse spiegelt innen so schön. Aber bei mir ist das eine Seitenteil klapprig, also wenn ich es montiert habe, dann fängt das oft an zu surren und brummen und nervt einfach. Mit Dämmmatten könnte ich das vllt auch umgehen, da das Seitenteil stabiler ist.
Ich möchte doch nur einen leisen PC!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Also bei mir brummt vorne durch den Lüfter garnix. Bei mir sind die aber auch alle entkoppelt. Die HDDs werden kaum warm in der Box, meist so 35-37° unter Last. Und ja, sie bringt was. Installiert hab ich sie atm nur provisorisch, da ich auch vorhabe Dämmmatten in meinem Case zu verlegen


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memphis@Mg (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

was das für ne graka?


----------



## jign (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ne 7600gt


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorX (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Installiert hab ich sie atm nur provisorisch, da ich auch vorhabe Dämmmatten in meinem Case zu verlegen


Welche willst du denn nehmen?
Ich wollte die hier nehmen, da ja das PC60 fast wie das PC 7 aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Och, das weis ich noch nicht


----------



## KrickKrack (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mal kurz OT.

Welche 140er würdet Ihr denn in den IFX-14 reinhängen?


----------



## p1t (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hi,
wollte mal ein paar bilder von meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die Bildquali meiner neuen Cam is einfach göttlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wundonkor (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

wo kauft ihr eigentlich eure geilen lüfter würd mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## Namitu (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Wundonkor schrieb:


> wo kauft ihr eigentlich eure geilen lüfter würd mich echt mal interessieren


 
kann Dir wirklich nur Caseking.de und CSV.de empfehlen....CSV ist mehr für die Betriebsrelevante Hardware mit GUTEN Preisen und Caseking.de ist für alles rund ums/am/im Gehäuse...Kühlung...Modding...usw...
schau es Dir mal an.

Gruß Namitu


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Noch ein letztes Bild für euch, bevor das Review kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Tommy_Hewitt: Das sieht irgendwie einfach nur genial aus 
Warum kann es nicht einen passenden Kühler für meine XT geben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Öhm, von Thermalright gibt es doch extra den HR-03/R600 für deine Karte


----------



## memphis@Mg (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jep genau!


----------



## S3l3ct (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das ging ist eine Überlegung wirklich wert, vor allem kann er nur besser als die standart Kühlung sein


----------



## Bateman666 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein Rechner noch im Chieftec Case was sich aber hoffentlich bald ändert


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nachdem ihr mich auf den Thermalright aufmerksam gemacht habt konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen  Nur hat der mitbestellte 92er Lüfter kaum was an Kühlung ausgemacht wesswegen ich mich leidergottes mit Kabelbindern und einem 120er bedienen musste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Airwolf schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr mich auf den Thermalright aufmerksam gemacht habt konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen  Nur hat der mitbestellte 92er Lüfter kaum was an Kühlung ausgemacht wesswegen ich mich leidergottes mit Kabelbindern und einem 120er bedienen musste.



Zufrieden mit dem Ding? Guten Temperatursturz?


----------



## S3l3ct (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Könnte man so sagen 
Zum Vergleich vorher mit dem Standart Kühler waren es etwar 65C° im Idyle und bei last etwar 70C° und das bei 800Mhz Core Clock.
Mit dem neuen (850MhZ/900MhZ) Liegen die Temperaturen im Idyle bei etwar 35C° (Lüfter hat noch einiges an Reserve) und bei Last kommt er an die 50 max 55C° ran.


----------



## Chong_mcBon (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Der schönste Prozessor Luftkühler überhaupt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Na ja, Geschmacksache - da finde ich die Ni/NT Versionen schöner, da beim 9700er die Kühllamellen sowieso aus Alu sind und nur Kupfer legiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## low- (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich find auch die kupferlegierte version schicker  aber ich versteh net warum überall bei zalman "super silent","mega quiet" etc drauf steht! weil ab dann wann sie erst richtig gut kühlen sind sie überhaupt nicht mehr leise -.-


----------



## patrock84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Verwaltigung von verkaufswirksamen Slogans/Sprüchen. Immerhin hat's Zalman in viele äden geschafft, sogar in die Media Markte!


----------



## patrock84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Handyfoto von den ersten Silentversuchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## p1t (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wie viele Slots/cm Platz braucht man eigentlich für eine HD2900XT + HR-03/R600 + Lüfter?


----------



## y33H@ (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Vier sollten es sein, sonst hängt der Lüfter voll am Gehäuseboden oder nahe an einer Steckkarte - nicht gut für die Temps.
Bei mir sitzt ganz unten noch die Audigy, da ist es knapp, aber es geht. Der S1 braucht weniger Platz und ist besser, passt aber nur mit einem Mod.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Chong_mcBon (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

und hier noch eins mit Zalman 9500 NT und nemm VF-900 Cu LED




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



The-Pc-Freak-25 schrieb:


> @TALON-ONE
> Welcher Kühler sitzt da auf der CPU oder was da so deutlich in der mitte war? sieht mal interresant anders aus



Ist die ICE-Kühlung vom Shuttle Barebone (mein Server)
Shuttle I.C.E. (Integrated Cooling Engine)
I.C.E. Heatpipe Kühl-Technologie mit linear geregeltem 9,2cm Lüfter
SilentX-Technologie für eine effizientere und leisere Kühlung.
http://www.de.shuttle.com/de/Deskto...ory-289/noblendout-1/tabid-72/170_read-14269/


----------



## S3l3ct (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



p1t schrieb:


> Wie viele Slots/cm Platz braucht man eigentlich für eine HD2900XT + HR-03/R600 + Lüfter?


 
Etwar 4 1/2 Slots 
Da ist nichtmehr viel mit CF drinn, es sei denn man montiert den Kühlkörper andersrum.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein Asus Silent Knight auf einem Q6600 bei Tag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei Nacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil wurde nachträglich mit einer temperaturabhängigen Drehzahlregelung versehen.


----------



## p1t (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Danke an y33H@ und Airwolf!

ich überlege zur zeit ob ich meine HD2900XT auch mit einem HR-03/R600 ausstatten soll...


----------



## S3l3ct (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



p1t schrieb:


> Danke an y33H@ und Airwolf!
> 
> ich überlege zur zeit ob ich meine HD2900XT auch mit einem HR-03/R600 ausstatten soll...


 
Eine gute Investition ist es jedenfalls schon. Vorrausgesetzt du kaufst einen guten Lüfter dazu, wie gesagt mit dem 120mm geht schon was. 860Mhz Gpu bei 55C° Pelzwürfelchen im ATI Tool sind doch schonmal was  Die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste, davon will ich garnicht erst sprechen. Arctic Silver 5 daruf und gut iss


----------



## y33H@ (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bei Lüftern mal für den S1 meinen Verkaufsthread besuchen, ich habe da zwei ideale  *hier*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Heute is meine GTX aus der RMA gekommen bzw. ne nagelneue GTX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Meine liegt hier rum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## crmnt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Standard-Lüfter von meiner 6600 ging kaputt, deshalb hab ich meinen letzten 80mm Lüfter draufgeballert  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat auch gut funktioniert muss ich sagen.


----------



## SeriousToday (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

*Respekt* für die tolle und professionelle Arbeit die manche hier zeigen.


----------



## abstrakt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

E6750 @ 3.2GHZ mit 1.4V

mit neuem Lüfter.
IDLE: 29°C
LOAD: 42°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich würde beide 80mm Luffis hinten rausblasen lassen. Sonst arbeitet der eine gegen den CPU-Kühler


----------



## CDfeatDC (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Soweit ich das sehen kann blasen beide raus.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hubs, sry. Hab mich verguggt. Bin schon bisschen müde. Dann is alles ok ^^


----------



## Thrillhouse (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mein pc


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrillhouse (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das nächste bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrillhouse (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Und das letzte bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

oO

Ein Post hätte doch auch gereicht


----------



## buzty (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

vor allem wären die bilderin etwas größer ganz nett


----------



## Thrillhouse (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Beim nächsten mal. bin neu im forum


----------



## Wowbagger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hallo Leute!

Da anscheinend einige von euch mit Staubproblemen kämpfen, möchte ich meine Lösung vorstellen.
Sieht zwar nicht allzu elegant aus da ich kein Tischler bin, funktioniert aber bestens.

Also, meine 2 PC's stehen da drinnen:
(auf Tumbnail klicken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In die Türe ist ein großflächiges Filterfließ eingebaut, großflächig da sonst die Ventilatoren unnötig arbeiten müssen.
Da geh ich hin und wieder mit dem Staubsauger drüber und paßt schon.
Hab gleich Schalldämmmatten angebracht, da ich sie zur Hand hatte.

Von innen schaut's so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der inneren Rückwand sind Löcher, an denen die PC's anstehen.
Die Auflageflächen von Türe und PC's sind mit aufklebbaren Fensterdichtungen vom Baumarkt ausgestattet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, hab ich das linke Loch mit festem Karton nachgebessert, da hier nun ein anderes Gehäuse steht. Ist aber genauso dicht wie direkt auf Holz.


Die Tür hängt auf so einem Scharnier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wird mit diesen kleinen Schnallen verschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Später kam dann noch der Hinterteil dazu, mit dem ich eine gute Schalldämmung erzielen konnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Kastenhinterteil stehen links und rechts jeweils 2 Bolzen raus (grüner Pfeil) die mit Löchern im Rückteil als Ansatzführung dienen. Der Rückteil wird ebenfalls mit diesen Schnallen gehalten. Weiters habe ich ihn mit Schalldämmern zugepflastert, ihn aber so groß gemacht, dass die Luft trotzdem bequem rausströmen kann.
Außerdem dient er als Ablage für Netzgeräte und Steckerleisten, da er nicht bis ganz nach oben geht.
Weiters hat das Ding Räder um es besser hin und her schieben zu können.


Jaja, ich weiß, bei der Tür hab ich gepfuscht. Sie ist ums Quäntchen zu niedrig.
Aber dicht!

Ich hab mich nach dem Bau noch eine Weile mit den Ventilatoren gespielt, hab aber jetzt alles toll hingekriegt.
4 blasen ins Gehäuse rein und 3 hinten raus, Netzteil mitgerechnet.
Einer bläst von oben ins Gehäuse rein, um Wärmeansammlungen im Kasten zu unterbinden.
Die PC's sind im im Hochsommer im Kasten zwar eine Spur wärmer, aber das ist vernachlässigbar, da als Ausgleich der wärmende Staub fehlt.

Absolut Staubdicht ist diese Lösung zwar auch nicht, der Feine geht durch, aber im Vergleich zu ungefilterten Systemen ist meines sehr lange sehr sauber.


Wer sich nicht so viel Arbeit antun will, kann vor seine Ansaugventilatoren auch ein Fließ anbringen, aber nicht dieses komische Zeug das man in PC Shops manchmal findet.
Meines ist ein ca. 1 cm dickes, sehr luftdurchlässiges Fließ.
Nicht fragen wo ich es gekauft habe, es lag bei mir im Keller. 

Ach ja, meine PC's haben statt ihren Standbeinen mit Doppelklebeband Styroporplatten verpasst bekommen, um evtl. Vibrationen nicht auf die Holzkonstruktion zu übertragen.


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Fotos Quale!


----------



## GoZoU (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sehr schön aufgeräumt das Ganze, so gefällt mir das 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## S3l3ct (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Dem kann ich auch nur zustimmen 
Genial das ganze, da wird man ja glatt neidisch


----------



## esqe (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das Foto ist hässlich, aber aufgeräumt hab ich...

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00016no0.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## exa (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

wasn das fürn graka kühler???


----------



## patrock84 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Steht in seiner Signatur: ASUS EN7600GS TOP SILENT/HTD/512M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenor (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Mr.Miyagi
Mal eine Frage: Wie ist bei deinen Bildern die Northbridge gekühlt? Gibt es beim 
Thermalright IFX-14 überhaupt die Möglichkeit einen größeren NB-Kühler zu verwenden?

Nun mal ein bisschen andere Bilder meinerseits 
So sieht eine anständige GraKa Kühlung aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser als jede Heatpipe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine GraKa hat sich verabschiedet, deswegen habe ich immo die...aber morgen kommt meine 8800 gts


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, da ich dank Durchfall eh net viel machen kann hab ich jetzt mal den PC vom Bruder wieder zusammengeschraubt.......(Kabelmanagement? WTF, wer braucht den sowas? )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Gut zu wissen, dass deine Cam bei schlechtem Licht auch nicht so tolle Bilder macht  (Zwischen den Lamellen beim Inferno)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Was meinst du genau? Ich seh da nix oO


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Xenor schrieb:


> @Mr.Miyagi
> Mal eine Frage: Wie ist bei deinen Bildern die Northbridge gekühlt? Gibt es beim
> Thermalright IFX-14 überhaupt die Möglichkeit einen größeren NB-Kühler zu verwenden?



Auf meinem Mainboard ist der Nforce4 Chipsatz. Das ist nur ein zu kühlender Chip. Und auf dem ist der HR05-SLI IFX montiert.

ontopic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mal 2 Lüftersteuerungen von mir 

Aquaero OLED




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zalman irgendwas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein Beitrag:


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein unbearbeitetes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnenfeind (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sodelle, anbei mal ein Pic von nem Reversed ATX Case (links is vorne), Aerocool ZeroDegree (endlich halbwegs aufgeräumt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düsi 800 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Mr. Miyagi

Sieht echt edel aus!!! Super


----------



## patrock84 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Düsi 800 schrieb:


> @Mr. Miyagi
> 
> Sieht echt edel aus!!! Super



Das haben Luxx-Rechner so ansich


----------



## patrock84 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Düsi 800 schrieb:


> @Mr. Miyagi
> 
> Sieht echt edel aus!!! Super



Danke fürs Lob. 



patrock84 schrieb:


> Das haben Luxx-Rechner so ansich



So siehts aus. 
Wehe da kommt einer mit Kabelsalat. 

Was ist denn das für ein CPU-Kühler, Patrock? Ein Asus?


----------



## patrock84 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ein Aerocool


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Kenn den Silverwind noch gar nicht...


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich kenn den schon länger und finde den wesentlich stylischer als die von Thermalright


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Seit wann kann man alle TRs über einen Kamm scheren? 
Sieht nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß aus imho. Vor allem der innenliegende und vermutlich nicht austauschbare Lüfter gefällt mir gar nicht. Aber eben... Geschmacksache. 

ontopic:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Warum keine G.Skill DIMM Kit 4096MB PC2-8000U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1000) (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ) ???


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich find meine einfach hübscher. 
Leistungsmässig machts bei den Intel eh keinen Unterschied, sollten die GSkill mit besseren Settings laufen (was ich nicht weiss) und die GSkill haben fast so viele wie die Crucial Ballistix.


----------



## patrock84 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Du hast einen IFX, willst aber beim RAM Individualismus  Auch nicht schlecht ... Na ja, ich habe mir mal ein zweites Paar bestellt. Mal sehen was Photoshop dazu sagt..


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hatte den IFX14 als einer der ersten, wie du dich vielleicht erinnerst. 
Und bei dem momentanen "Trend" bei "uns", hat den bald niemand mehr außer mir, da den ja alle auf einmal soooo hässlich finden... 

Nee im Ernst. Ich find n CopperNinja würde sich ganz gut neben der Kupferheatpipekonstruktion des Abits machen. 
Aber erstmal schauen was da nun so an OC geht und wie dabei die Temps aussehen.

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uk3k (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mal n bisschen was ausgefallenes 

bild 1: mein ehmaliger heimserver

bild 2+3
mein letzter oc-versuch, meinen prozzi über 3.6 GHz zu bekommen, oder auch die tiefere bedeutung von bierflaschen beim benchen genannt^^

wird zeit dass ich mir ne gescheite wakü leisten kann xD


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Grml, heute war Regenwetter......Bilder sind also net ganz so schön wie sonst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gouraud (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Mr. Miyagi: Wie schaffst du es, dass das so ordentlich aussieht? Kabelmanagement hat das Teil doch nicht.
Bei mir hängen unbenutzte Kabel zusammengebunden in der Gegend rum.


----------



## esqe (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So zum Beispiel:
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00002jsk.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## turbojoe (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Der Seitenlüfter des Aerocool ExtremeEngine3 hat mich auf die Idee gebracht.
Vom Thermaltake Big Typ ist der Kühler an die Gehäuserückwand gekommen.
Den Thermalright HR03-Plus hab ich selber um 90° gebogen, damit er parallel zum Seitenkühler liegt (Nachahmung auf eigene Gefahr)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Gehäuselüftern mit den Serienpotis auf Minimumdrehzahl heruntergedreht:
CPU (Core2Duo E4500, 2,9 GHz) im Prime95 unter 55°
GPU (7900GT übertaktet auf 640/720 MHz) im 3DMark06 max. 47°


----------



## gouraud (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

esqe: Das ist natürlich ne gute Idee.


----------



## Mr.Speed (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hmpf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rehacomp (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nun mal mein Schmuckkästchen, da hier bestimmt noh kein Dual-CPU System drin sein dürfte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwischen den 2 CPU-Kühlern ist noch paltz für ca. 3 Blatt Papier.


----------



## KoRsE (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, dann werde ich mich hier auch mal einklinken - Urlaub und Superbowl Halbzeit sei dank 

Ich glaub diese beiden hatten wir hier noch gar nicht! Was sagt ihr dazu?

Noctua NH-U12P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noctua NH-U9F




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Genki


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



rehacomp schrieb:


> Nun mal mein Schmuckkästchen, da hier bestimmt noh kein Dual-CPU System drin sein dürfte
> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/2992/dsc00205ws0.jpg
> 
> zwischen den 2 CPU-Kühlern ist noch paltz für ca. 3 Blatt Papier.



Hier nicht, im Zeigt eurer PC-Innenleben aber schon, wo das Bild eher hingehören würd 

Und hier mal mein 'slightly modified' Coolermaster Hyper6:


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Och, das Bild passt hier schon. Alles was mit Lukü zu tun hat halt 

Genkidamas Bilder gehören hier aber net wirklich rein, hier sollen eigene Bilder gepostet werden


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



rehacomp schrieb:


> Nun mal mein Schmuckkästchen, da hier bestimmt noh kein Dual-CPU System drin sein dürfte
> 
> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/2992/dsc00205ws0.jpg
> 
> zwischen den 2 CPU-Kühlern ist noch paltz für ca. 3 Blatt Papier.



Was ist denn das fürn Mainboard?

Hab hier auch nen Dual CPU-System rumstehen, aber das is wassergekühlt


----------



## KoRsE (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Na ja sind doch Bilder  Die meisten hier schwören ja auf TR, wollte jetzt mal wissen was ihr zu Noctua sagt...

MfG


----------



## gouraud (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine neue Zusammenstellung.
Accelero S1, Scythe Mugen (Standardlüfter), Sharkoon Silent Eagle


----------



## rehacomp (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das fürn Mainboard?
> 
> Hab hier auch nen Dual CPU-System rumstehen, aber das is wassergekühlt



Das is nen ASUS K8N-DL.
Is schon nen geiles Teil, aber auch verdammt eng.


----------



## cane87 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, habe jetzt nach langem auch mal den ganzen Bilderthread durchgearbeitet. Sind ja ein paar richtig geile Sachen dabei. 
Möchte euch mein Lükü-System natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten 
Bilder sind nicht die Besten geworden. Muss mal bei Tageslicht welche machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich find die Gigabyte Gehäuse alle echt schick.

ontopic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KoRsE (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Meine LuKü, denk aber, dass der Freezer 64 Pro bald einem Scythe Mugen weichen muss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Genki


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Meine 6600GT "Boxed"-Edition(inspired bei SoF):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das is ja mal ne geile Idee^^
Und wie ist die Kühlung so für ne Graka, dürfte nit schlecht sein ne?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Ecle schrieb:


> Das is ja mal ne geile Idee^^
> Und wie ist die Kühlung so für ne Graka, dürfte nit schlecht sein ne?


Bis jetzt hab ich noch Arger mit den folgenden PCI-Steckplätzen wo das Ding aufliegt. Hab schon nen gutes Stück mehr Alu ab gemacht aber es will einfach nicht passen  .
Mein Haupt-Mobo hätte da wohl kein Problem mit aber wegen so einer Spielerei will ich eigentlich nicht die Wakü auf machen...


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

vf1000 in voller pracht  bei dem takt in meiner signatur max temp bei 72° laut rivatuner.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Olstyle sehr geil!

@ Mr miyaqi gute idee aber ist der in der mitte nicht ein bischen "sinnlos" wenn vorher der 32mm lüfter so nen druck aufbaut da kommt der andere doch nicht mit oder sehe ich das falsch!?


----------



## mooo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> @ Mr miyaqi gute idee aber ist der in der mitte nicht ein bischen "sinnlos" wenn vorher der 32mm lüfter so nen druck aufbaut da kommt der andere doch nicht mit oder sehe ich das falsch!?



Siehst, denkst und schreibst du falsch. 
Mit 32mm Lüfter meinst du sicher den 38mm breiten 120er Lüfter. Und davon hats zwei, die jeweils mit gleicher Drehzahl tempgeregelt laufen.
Ist aber mehr "Show" als praktischer Nutzen.


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C2DOwner (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Enjoy


----------



## GoZoU (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



			
				 C2DOwner schrieb:
			
		

> Enjoy



Gibts die Bilder auch in besserer Qualität 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## C2DOwner (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



GoZoU schrieb:


> Gibts die Bilder auch in besserer Qualität



Nein, leider nicht. Alle nur mit dem Handy geknipst. Muss mal noch ein paar Pics mit der G80 schiessen....


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

-nix-


----------



## Ecle (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

EP35-DS4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schöner OCZ Speicher


----------



## Ecle (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

joah find ich auch, deswegen hab ich sie auch gekauft^^
Konnte sie aber noch nich testen, weil mein e8400 immer noch nicht da ist....
Leider passen keine 4 Module in die Slots, da die Headspreader zu dick sind (nicht die Kühler).


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jo das ist wohl ein Leiden mit den Speichern von OCZ. Dachte zwar, dass das trotzdem passt aber anscheinend ja nicht. Meine FlexXLC von OCZ sind hart an der Grenze, 1mm dicker und die würden nicht passen. Noch mal Glück gehabt 

mfg


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, mal paar Bilder von meiner kleinen Eule 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Tommy
Wieso hast du den HR-01 Plus gegen den Noctua getauscht? Ist der High Riser net besser?


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nö die geben sich nix.


----------



## Raa (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



XtremeFX schrieb:


> @Tommy
> Wieso hast du den HR-01 Plus gegen den Noctua getauscht? Ist der High Riser net besser?


Ich habe mich auch gerade gefragt, was unseren Mr.Thermalright geritten hat, auf Noctua zu wechseln.

*EDIT: Alles klar, der Kühler ist Made in Austria.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hatte mir erhofft, dass der Noctua durch seinen planen Boden bessere Temps bringt. Allerdings isser gleich gut. Die Halterung is aber um einiges besser und er is eben "Made in Austria" ^^. Darum bleibt der jetzt drin. Ich finde er passt gut


----------



## Letni (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Thommy: Was ist das für ein Gehäuselüfter im Hintergrund deiner Bilder? Zu empfehlen?

Ansonten sehr geile Bilder...


----------



## Raa (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das müssten Scythe S-Flex sein oder?


----------



## Letni (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Vom Aussehen her könnten es durchaus welche sein...


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ja sind welche...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sind alles S-Flex


----------



## patrock84 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Raa schrieb:


> *EDIT: Alles klar, der Kühler ist Made in Austria.


Nach wie vor made in Taiwan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raa (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich denke Noctua ist Made in Austria.

Oder meinst du deins?


----------



## patrock84 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nein, sind sie nicht! Der Slogan ist nicht ohne Grund "Designed in Autria". Des Weiteren ist Noctua "nur" ein Brand aus der österreichischen Rascom Computerdistribution Ges.m.b.H mit einer Partnerschaft mit Österreichischen Institut für Wärmeübertragung und Ventilatorentechnik (ÖIWV). Gefertigt wird der Kühler wie viele andere Kühler bei der Kolink International in Taiwan 

Abgesehen habe ich auf den obigen Foto selbst einen NH-U12P, durch den Tommy auf den Geschmack gekommen ist


----------



## Raa (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Deswegen habe ich mich ja gewundert, aber jetzt ist ja alles klar.


----------



## Letni (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Patrock: Wie hast du denn das geniale Bild gemacht?


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Paint Shop Pro?


----------



## patrock84 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

20sek im Photoshop CS2 (for Mac)
Foto öffnen -> Ebene duplizieren -> auf der oberenen Ebene Board+Kühler mit dem Radierer ausschneiden (wie man sieht sehr grob) -> Obere Ebene mit dem Filter "leuchtende Konturen" belegen -> Für Web speichern -> fertig!


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja oder so  ist ja fast das gleiche.

mfg


----------



## exa (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

naja cs2 is doch noch etwas professioneller...


----------



## rabit (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hallo Thomy!

Sind schon vom feinsten deine Kühler!

Frage hast Du eigentlich eine Pexi Seitenwand?


----------



## Sk1ll3r (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, hier mein PC....
Er befindet sich allerdings noch im umbau.. Front LED´s wurden gestern zB gegen grüne getauscht.... Das Case wird von innen noch schwarz, und es kommt auf Füße, damit ich unter dem Case 2x 120mm Lfüter anbringen kann, die für bessere Kühlung sorgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KTMDoki (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@all

werd heute neue Bilder machn mit einer Digi...

sry für handyfotos 

greetz

Bullshit!!!! i und meine oldies finden die digi net mehr!!
vadammt!!


----------



## Ecle (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ist es heutzutage normal, dass man Bilder mitm Handy schießt? Das kann man sich ja nich angucken...sry


----------



## GoZoU (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Ecle schrieb:


> ist es heutzutage normal, dass man Bilder mitm Handy schießt? Das kann man sich ja nich angucken...sry





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Sk1ll3r (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ja sorry, aber es ist schon ein K810i (cybershot)..... habe kein geld um mir extra noch eine gute digicam zu leisten.....


----------



## Ecle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

selbst eine billige Kamera ist schon viel besser, als eine Handy Kamera. Hol dir eine billige PowerShot von Canon und die ist schon gleich in einer ganz anderen Liga als die Handy Kameras.
Ich hab das W700I (Sony Erricson). Und die Bilder sind auch sehr schlecht. (Farb)Rauschen, Unschärfe, Farbverfälschungen usw....
Da ist meine Canon viel besser....


----------



## Sk1ll3r (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hätte höchstens als Alternative eine medion-cam da 

http://images.google.de/images?um=1&hl=de&rlz=1G1GGLQ_DEDE264&q=MD+85544


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

:btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maeyae (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Lol, voll die Schlachtkreuzer )

Man müsste nur richtig beleuchten, noch ein paar kleine X und Y Wings dazwischen, Weltraumhintergrund... omg, ich spinne mal wieder rum


----------



## KTMDoki (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so aber jetz mit der Digi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

auf jeden fall besser als meine Handy Cam 

kauf mir bald e eine eigene Cam, is halt praktisch...


hat jemand ne ahnung, wie man auf PCGHWX bilder uploaded?

@maaaaatze

muchas grazias!!!
alles klar... bin i blind


----------



## maaaaatze (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jop, du musst auf Antworten klicken und dann weiter unten bei dateianhänge verwalten oder so ähnlich. nicht hier das direkt antworten benutzen 

und Bilder sollten auch bald von mir folgen sobald ich genug Kabelbinder im Haus hab


----------



## Apocalypse (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ KTMDoki

kann es sein das du die lüfterbefestigung ned ganz richtig drauf hast?
denn da sind extra einkerbungen (außer die haben noch einen anderen zweck )

(siehe mein pc)


----------



## wodgod (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

hier mal mein begrüßungspost 



so long
rackor


----------



## KTMDoki (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Apocalypse schrieb:


> @ KTMDoki
> 
> kann es sein das du die lüfterbefestigung ned ganz richtig drauf hast?
> denn da sind extra einkerbungen (außer die haben noch einen anderen zweck )




danke! 
ups...
habs gerichtet...

oft geht bled, no öfter geht no bleder...
schlecht gschaut auf der anleitung


----------



## Apocalypse (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

brauchst dich nicht schämen 
wenn ich ihn nicht selbst hätte wüsst ichs gar ned so genau...


----------



## joni35 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hab mir letztens den Xigmatek hdt-1283 gekauft  hab mich auch riesig gefreut als der ankam.
Erstmal alten Kühler raus alte Paste ab neu drauf usw.
Dann alles fertig PC hingestellt angeschlossen und angemacht. Alles top^^.....
..... doch dann wollte ich meine Gehäusewand wieder draufsetzten...und...der Kühler war zu dick! 

musste also alle wieder umtauschen^^

naja egal der kommt dann in meinen neuen PC den ich dann demnächst irgendwann kriege^^ 

mfg Joni


----------



## wodgod (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so artic silver5 draufgemacht und nochma 3 grad runter gekommen, bei der gelegenheit auch gleich nen bissle am innenleben neuverlegt bilder kommen in kürze 


@joni das cm 690 ist der hammer 


so long
rackor


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gouraud (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wirklich hübsch verlegt, alles.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hatte es im Urin, dass heute nen guter Tag wird :banana:

Grad nen Paket aus China gekommen....und was war drin?

DAS!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bitte sag nicht, dass du dein schönes System mit dem Ding da verunstalten willst


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nein, is nur zum Testen hier


----------



## gouraud (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus?


----------



## revenge1809 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier sind mein Scythe KamaCross und der Frontlüfter von Aerocool. Von Außen kann man auch etwas sehen.


----------



## patrock84 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slowfinger (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so nun auch mal von mir nen paar Pics...............................


----------



## KvD (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KTMDoki (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@KvD

was isn des für eine geile karte? 
HD 2400 pro?
vor allem der Kühler is goil


----------



## KvD (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

joa HD2400 pro @ Sockel A kühler


----------



## Saturas (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Ich hatte es im Urin, dass heute nen guter Tag wird :banana:
> 
> Grad nen Paket aus China gekommen....und was war drin?
> 
> DAS!!!


ATi oder NV Version?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nvidia


----------



## uk3k (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So mein, neuer Kühlblock ist da, natürlich im Sinne meiner Vorliebe für überdimensionale Kühler wieder fast ein halbes Kilo schwer und riesen groß.

Technische Daten

Zum Einbau:

* 1. Das berühmte vorher-Bild mit original Kühler:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 2. Vergleich Karte mit org. Kühler gegen neuen Kühler:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 3. Die Karte ohne Kühler...:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 4. Rückseite mit neuem Gegenblech/RAM-Kühler:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* 5. Fertig, Kühler + Karte sind zusammen rund 27cm lang und über 6cm hoch:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
6. Wieder im Pc, wie man sieht habe ich jetzt fast ein kleines Platzproblem xD :*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was bringts?
-der Lüfter ist nicht mehr zu hören, als Vergleich: vorher waren es unter Vollast noch ~90° bei 2.2 Sone, jetzt sind es ~45° bei 0.7 Sone
-wie man sieht, ist die Kühlleistung besser geworden, mal sehen ob sich jetzt mehr als 890MHz raustakten lassen 

mfg


----------



## Sk1ll3r (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sieht gut aus mit dem neuen Kühler 

Aber was ist das für ein kleiner, grauer Kasten auf der 2900´er? (1. Bild)


----------



## uk3k (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

temperaturfühler....

hatte irgendwann mal so eine dämlcihe wetter staion geschenkt bekommen, und da ich nix mit dem außenfühler anzufangen wusste, habe ich ihn kurzerhand in meinen pc integriert, weil die graka mit dem alten kühler unter last doch bedenklich warm wurde...

mfg


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KvD (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uk3k (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ mr.miyagi:

gefällt mir gut, sehr schön aufgeräumt...

mfg


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Gott, der Kühler ist einfach ULTRA :eek:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uk3k (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

habe den gleichen für meine hd2900xt und kann dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Murxwitz (6. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ tommy: ist ja Maßarbeit mit der Länge

backtotopick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gforce 7900gs mit S1 und Nanoxia 120mm lüfter
wurde @685 nach ca 3h last (3DMark COD4) nicht 40° warm

oben meine Mugen mit temporärem Mod will die Pappe noch durch schöne Bleche ersetzen

und am rechten Rand sieht man noch meine Festplattenentkopplung
Festplattenramen auf Schaumstoff gestellt  funktioniert einwandfrei mur nicht Lantauglich bin noch dabei mir was zu überlegen
mit Gummiringen befestigen nur bekomm ich meine Platten nicht um 90° gedreht ins Gehäuse zu eng und so stehen die Stecker über


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Kann leider nur mein ALTEn PC zeigen ist jetzt schon 2jahre herr oder so

ABIt NF7
5900Ultra
2x512RAM
4xMAXTOR
und ein OCZ DDR RAM BOSTER


----------



## riedochs (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## rxamax (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

man man man bei den aufgeräumten Gehäuse will ich lieber nichts reinstellen. Ich glaub da muss ich gleich noch mal ran


----------



## patrock84 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Lüfter ist nur beispielhaft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p1t (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@patrock: Hammer! Was is den das für ein Kühler?


----------



## rxamax (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So hab jetzt mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rxamax (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier noch mal mein RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



rxamax schrieb:


> Hier noch mal mein RAM



Optisch auch nicht wirklich der Hit  Vorallem bringen die paar Kühlrippen auch nur optischen Wert


----------



## Slowfinger (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



riedochs schrieb:


> Optisch auch nicht wirklich der Hit  Vorallem bringen die paar Kühlrippen auch nur optischen Wert



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig denn es Kommt darauf an wie du den Ram betreibst ich selbst habe die Dominator 1066 Serie und die liegt mit Standard werten bei DDR 800 bei 30 Grad bei DDR 1000 sind es 34 Grad und bei DDR 1200 bei 38 Grad ohne Kühler wäre das net möglich


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das sehe ich jetzt erst, sind das unterschiedliche große Thumb-Screws an der Blende?

RAM-Kühler/Heatspreader habe ich auch noch welche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

nana miyagi, aufm 2. sieht man aber schon üble bearbeitungsspuren (bildtechnisch)
^^


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Patrock: Das sind alles die gleichen Schrauben. Sind dieselben wie die hinten an den Slotblechen. Auf die untere schaut man frontal drauf, vielleicht siehts aus der Perspektive dann so aus. Oder du hast n Knick in der Optik. :p 

@exa : das zweite hab ich schnell in der mittagspause gemacht und in max. 30 sek hingehuddelt. Hauptsache man kann das um was es geht erkennen. 
das andere hab ich dann im feierabend n bissi genauer ausgeschnitten.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@p1t: Ein IAthermal, wird aber in den nächsten Monaten nicht den Weg nach Europa oder Amerika finden..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bei mir ist heute mein absoluter Lieblingskühler eingetrudelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## SilentKilla (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wie heißt denn der Kühler und für welche Grakas soll der geeignet sein?

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## X_SXPS07 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Fals du den meinst den y33H@ da hat ist der wie du siehst von einer MSI Karte müsste eine 7900GTX (im Refernzdesign) sein. Gibt es aber mittlerweiler glaube ich auch soeinen ähnlichen von Zalman

dit: Der hier der GV1000 und der VF1000LED sind dem Refernz der 7900GTX wohl nachempfunden


----------



## y33H@ (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das ist ein Quadro Kühler von einer 7900GTX/GTO bzw. 7800GTX/512. Den kann man aber mit ein bissl basteln auf alle 79x0, X1k, 
Geforce G92-8800, 9600GT und HD3800 packen. Ich werde ihn auf einer HD3870 montieren, dank 4-Pin kann ich ihn dann regeln.

Was göttlicheres als diesen Kühler gibts nicht 

cYa


----------



## rxamax (13. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ist das hier nicht so was änliches? http://www.grafikkartenpower.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=132&products_id=601


----------



## y33H@ (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Super Sache, das ist optisch wie wirklich wirklich wie ein Quadro - vll sollte ich die kaufen 

THX
cYa


----------



## Ecle (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tj3011 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hatte jemand auch ein bild von einer 6800 ultra (mit PS e.t.c. bearbeitet) 

nach möglichkeit mit dem kühlerbild wie im anhang das bild


----------



## mFuSE (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Das ist ein Quadro Kühler von einer 7900GTX/GTO bzw. 7800GTX/512. Den kann man aber mit ein bissl basteln auf alle 79x0, X1k,
> Geforce G92-8800, 9600GT und HD3800 packen. Ich werde ihn auf einer HD3870 montieren, dank 4-Pin kann ich ihn dann regeln.
> 
> Was göttlicheres als diesen Kühler gibts nicht
> ...




Der passt auf ne 9600GT? oO


Inwieweit muss man den anpassen? 
... Weil Bohrlöcher etc wäre mir dann doch zuviel des guten 

Edit:
Weil so auf den ersten Blick sieht das doch etwas unpassend aus


----------



## y33H@ (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

*@ mFuSE*

Alle G9x Karten, wie auch die RV670 und die X1k Serie sowie die 79x0 verfügen alle über vier Löcher rund um das Die, die Diagonale beträgt immer 7.5cm. D.h. du brauchst keine Bohrlöcher, denn da der Quadro auf einer 7900GTX/GTO sitzt, passt er (von den Bohrungen her) auch auf die anderen genannten Karten. Die 96GT und die G92-8800er verfügen auch über die gleiche Anordnung der VRAM Bausteine, die HD38x0 leider nicht - was aber kaum was macht. G9x und G92 sowie RV670 verfügen im RefDesign über einen 4-Pin-PWM(?)-Anschluss, so kann man den Quadro direkt am PCB anschließen und regeln. Jedoch muss man hierfür das Kabel verlängern, doch auch das ist kein Problem. Bleibt ein Problem: Die G9x und RV670 sitzen etwas näher an der Slotblende als der G71, daher lugt der Quadro hinten raus. Bei einer HD3870 muss man die Blende abdremeln, weil der Quadro sonst kollidiert.

Ich werde aber wohl einfach die Sapphire mit Pseudo-Quadro-Kühler (nur drei Heatpipes statt vier und Richtung Slotblende verkürzt, dafür aber passende VRAM-Kühlung und ein passendes Lüfterkabel sowie mehr Lamellen Richtung Stromanschluss) kaufen. Der HD3870 non-OC zieht so viel Strom wie eine 7900GTX, daher denke ich, wenn man 90° akzeptiert (was mich nicht stört), dann kann man die Sappire auch bei 900/1200 (BIOS mit mehr VCore) recht leise mit diesem Kühler kühlen - gescheite WLP und vll einen Lufttunnel noch. Den Quadro hänge ich mir dann wohl an den Schlüsselbund. Zum verkaufen ist er mir fast zu schade, aber wenn du willst, verlängere ich dir das Kabel und du kannst ihn auf deine 96GT packen - einen geileren Kühler gibts _imo_ nämlich nicht 

cYa


----------



## mFuSE (14. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das mit dem Kabel würde ich schon hinbekommen, trotzdem danke ^^


Mich verwundern nur die zahlreichen Verschraubungen auf dem PCB ... dachte die Kühler würden von mehr als nur den 4 Schrauben rund um den Chip gehalten?

..Wäre dann ja aber auch eine wirklich waghalsige Konstruktion oO

Bei dem Gewicht den das Ding auf die Wage bringt ... dann noch Kontakt zu den Ramchips und eventuell Spannungswandlern?


Meine letzte gemodette Grafikkarte war die X850XT, da wars etwas überschaubarer 



*Edit*:

Na.. sind doch par mehr Schrauben 

Wie man auf deinem Bild sehr gut sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die zusätzlichen Verschraubungen um die Rams müssten leerbleiben, da fehlt dann doch etwas Anpressdruck, wenn nicht sogar die Erhöhungen direkt aufs PCB oder andere Bauteile treffen, da die 9600GT leider anderes Layout um die Rams hat ...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Harr, Tommy, was ist das für nen schniekes Ding? *Habenmuss*


----------



## McZonk (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Harr, Tommy, was ist das für nen schniekes Ding? *Habenmuss*


Sollte sich wohl um das Aqua-Computer Aquaero handeln oder?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (15. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jap, is ne Aquaero mit selfmade Lian-Li-Blende


----------



## KvD (16. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@KvD: Deine Kamera hat n ziemlich heftigen Gelbstich. Oder hast mitner Lampe draufgeleuchtet? Kannst mit Photoshop ausgleichen....


----------



## der8auer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Pics KvD


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, mal was altes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## water_spirit (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Möcht mich mal auch hier beteiligen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider nicht die beste Qualität ^^


----------



## holzkreuz (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Da ihr hier so schicke Bilder habt...

Hab ich heut auch mal eins gemacht von meiner 8800er GTX


----------



## L0cke (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So dann mal meiner, ratet mal was das für ein Kühler auf der Graka ist 

Insgesamt befinden sich im PC 5 Lüfter und 3 Heatpipekühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_Limit (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein S1 mit Revoltec Dark Blue Lüftern





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KvD (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

nicht direkt LuKü aber geil, der Mushkin HS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wen willst denn damit erschlagen? Deine Mutter, weil sie dir die Hardware verbietet?


----------



## Saturas (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Kleiner Gewaltverbercher, du


----------



## Marbus16 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nana, bin da eher die gute Seite 

Aber bei der Wuchtbrumme denk ich mir das wahrlich jedes Mal wenn ich die sehe... Iss ja nicht mehr normal, so nen Riesenkühler.


----------



## Saturas (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Naja, wenn ich die 2900Pro @ 0.8V Idle undervolte und den Kühler auf 100% setze,
dann kommt die Karte knapp unter 30°  ... das ist ein Spitzenwert.


----------



## exa (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

bbt: noch so ein totschläger^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Durch solche Pipes leiten die Russen ihr Gas


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Auf dem Board steht "Striker Extreme" auf dem Sticker P5N32-E Sli ,
der Kühlung nach ist es das P5N32-E Sli, von Chipsatz her sind beide gleich,
hast du über dem "Striker Extreme" nen Sticker gehabt?
(Also so wie bei P5K-E und P5K-Premium und P5E und Maximus Formula)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jo, da war nen Aufkleber. Aber den hat der Vorbesitzer abgemacht. Das Board is sowieso für die Wand, bin mir garnet sicher obs überhaupt noch funzt


----------



## patrock84 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sieht zwar noch wüst aus, aber es läuft *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich würd ja der cpu kühler um 90 grad drehen...


----------



## der8auer (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ patrock: schön edel und aufgeräumt, dein System


----------



## Player007 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier ist auch ma meine Kühlung.
Ist aber nicht so auffällig, wie eine Heatpipe Konstruktion^^

Gruß


----------



## patrock84 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> ich würd ja der cpu kühler um 90 grad drehen...


Nein, das macht keinen Sinn die GPU-Abwärme anzusaugen


----------



## exa (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich weiß ja nich aber bekommst du so nich einen total gestörten luftstrom???


----------



## maaaaatze (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Echt schön aufgeräumt Patrock. Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## patrock84 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Na ja, wenn ich die Aquaero überarbeite, sollten weniger Kabel frei "rumfliegen".
Das ist ein Silverstone TJ09



exa schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nich aber bekommst du so nich einen total gestörten luftstrom???


Nein, warum sollte ich? Kennst du überhaupt das Gehäuse? Das passt schon so, denn ich weiß was ich mache..


----------



## el barto (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Gibs von Thermalright eigentlich Ram-Kühler die auf alle Speicher passen wenn alle 4 Bänke besetzt sind?

Meine Bilder kommen dann wenn der Rechner läuft...


----------



## patrock84 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Thermalright HR-07 Duo Type L und Thermalright HR-07 Duo Type H




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twin1975 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@patrock: Sehr schöner PC! Frage: Warum ist die Lüftersteuerung im PC/ aufm Festplattenkäfig verschraubt?? Oder ist das was ganz anderes?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (23. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Is ne Aquaero, die wird über Software gesteuert


----------



## patrock84 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Is ne Aquaero, die wird über Software gesteuert



Wenn man will, muss man aber nur beim ersten Mal einstellen, danach vollautomatisch, so wie es sein muss! Luxx halt!


----------



## jOcKeL (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das ding ist einfach riiiiiesig


----------



## exa (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

der orichi???


----------



## patrock84 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja, ist der Scythe Orochi..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

JA der is echt rieseig.... derb ey.

Aber das Bild von Patrock is auch schön.


----------



## GoZoU (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Wenn man will, muss man aber nur beim ersten Mal einstellen, danach vollautomatisch, so wie es sein muss! Luxx halt!



Du meinst Aqua-Computer halt oder 

Steuert das bei dir noch irgendwas anderes oder nur die Lüfter?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## patrock84 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nein, beide regeln nur drei bzw. vier Lüfter.


----------



## SeLecT (28. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

HTPC-Kühler  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian84 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hi Select.
Schöne Kühler, bei mir sah der eine nur so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (28. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jo sehr schöne Bilder, SeLect....


----------



## bibakilla (29. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So,ladich doch glatt auchmal n paar pics hoch^^


----------



## Sk1ll3r (29. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

schicker kühler, aber miserables kabelmanagement


----------



## KvD (29. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (29. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Nein, beide regeln nur drei bzw. vier Lüfter.



Heißt im Klartext 200  um sieben Lüfter zu regeln? Respekt das ist in seiner ganz eigenen Art extrem 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## patrock84 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nein, zwei Rechner mit jeweils einer AquaeroLT, die im Einkauf auch keine 70 EUR kostet


----------



## Ecle (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> schicker kühler, aber miserables kabelmanagement


Im Midi-Tower ist's ziemlich schwer seine ganzen Kabel zu verstecken 
Ich hab das selbe Problem


----------



## bibakilla (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich hab schon dreiviertel der kabel hinterm board^^ alle die draußen sind,sind in benutzung^^ und das meiste wasdu siehst sind eh die stromanschlüsse für meine 9 lüfter


----------



## GoZoU (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Nein, zwei Rechner mit jeweils einer AquaeroLT, die im Einkauf auch keine 70 EUR kostet



Stimmt kosten 68,90 ^^ dann korrigier ich meine Aussage auf 140   bist du denn sonst mit dem Aquaero zufrieden? Ich plane zurzeit nämlich auch die Anschaffung eines solchen Schmuckstücks.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ecle (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So jetzt komm ich nochmal:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KlausMustermann (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Da ich den Bilderthread lange genug verfolgt habe, nun auch mal ein Bild meiner Lukü, die auch notwendig ist.


----------



## patrock84 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



GoZoU schrieb:


> Stimmt kosten 68,90 ^^ dann korrigier ich meine Aussage auf 140   bist du denn sonst mit dem Aquaero zufrieden? Ich plane zurzeit nämlich auch die Anschaffung eines solchen Schmuckstücks.


Nein, 50,60 EUR netto EK.. 
Es ist zweifelsfreie die beste Lüftersteuerung.

Mein PC im alten Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (31. März 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich war noch nicht oft in dem thread unterwegs, aber ich muss sagen alle pcs sehen echt klasse aus


----------



## bibakilla (1. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So hab mal n paar neue gemacht^^


----------



## I/O (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hallo liebe LuftFans, 
bin zwar hier nicht sehr aktiv, ausser lesen, aber bei diesem Thread möcht ich mich auch beteiligen 

Ich LIEBE viel Alu und Kupfer!! Und die RAFFII!!!

Und Achtung! Hier ist nichts aufm Kopf gestellt! BTX


----------



## Lee (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So dann will ich auch mal. Bilder sind sehr groß, deshalb nur im Anhang.
Sind leider nicht gut geworden. Kann nicht gut fotografieren und meine Cam ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Mein 300. Post
(Kann man nicht irgendwie den alles Banane smile ausm HWluxx hier reinholen? Ich find den so nice)


----------



## buzty (2. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@I/O: ist das btx? ich dachte jetzt eher das wär mal wiedre atx aufm kopf? 
@XtremeFX: wegen smiley: screenshot machen und als bild einfügen vllt?


----------



## I/O (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jap, BTX von Lian-Li - PC101B heist das Schmuckstück


----------



## riedochs (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



XtremeFX schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal. Bilder sind sehr groß, deshalb nur im Anhang.
> Sind leider nicht gut geworden. Kann nicht gut fotografieren und meine Cam ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
> 
> Mein 300. Post
> (Kann man nicht irgendwie den alles Banane smile ausm HWluxx hier reinholen? Ich find den so nice)



Wenigstens sind die Kabel sauber verlegt. Bei mir sieht das nicht ganz so gut aus.


----------



## JimBeam (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



I/O schrieb:


> Jap, BTX von Lian-Li - PC101B heist das Schmuckstück



BTX ist ein Formstandart für Mainboards, du hasst aber ein ATX Board was einfach umgedreht in dein Gehäuse gebaut wird.


----------



## SeLecT (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzty (3. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



JimBeam schrieb:


> BTX ist ein Formstandart für Mainboards, du hasst aber ein ATX Board was einfach umgedreht in dein Gehäuse gebaut wird.



das meint ich doch


----------



## I/O (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bitte entschuldigt! Ihr habt ja sowas von Recht!!
Ich weiss garnicht mehr wo ich das aufgeschnappt hab, aber wenn ich mich jetzt nicht schlecht erinnere wurde dies bei PC-Coolling.de damals auch so angegeben, ist leider nicht mehr bei dennen vorhanden..
Hab mich grad eben mal schlau gemacht und in einem Review wurde auch nichts davon erwähnt. 
Könntet ihr mir dann mal kurz erklären was BTX genau ausmachen soll??
Hab das soweit ich mich erinner mal bei Dell-Pcs gesehen?!

Schäm mich jetzt auch ganz doll, den ich beschäftige mich schon sehr lange mit High-End-Pcs 
Dass das Board nun aber immer ATX bleibt ist mir schon klar...


----------



## mFuSE (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



I/O schrieb:


> ...Dass das Board nun aber immer ATX bleibt ist mir schon klar...





BTX Boards sehen anders aus 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTX-Format


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Select: Welche RAMS sind das?


----------



## derNetteMann (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Meine office Kiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeLecT (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



riedochs schrieb:


> @Select: Welche RAMS sind das?



Diese:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a325748.html


----------



## water_spirit (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



SeLecT schrieb:


> Diese:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a325748.html



Cool  Kannst ja mal über die Ergebnisse Berichten


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



SeLecT schrieb:


> Diese:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a325748.html



danke!


----------



## SeLecT (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



water_spirit schrieb:


> Cool  Kannst ja mal über die Ergebnisse Berichten



Kommt bald ein Review von mir, vorher gibt es keine Berichte


----------



## I/O (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



mFuSE schrieb:


> BTX Boards sehen anders aus
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTX-Format


Danke Dir, das war mehr als deutlich, vielleicht wurde es damals bei dennen irgendwie in den Zusammenhang gebracht, da ja beim BTX die CPU auch weiter unten angebracht ist, ach ka. Ich habs verpeilt


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Na, welche Graka is das? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

eine von gigabyte???


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nö, die Gigabyte bekomm ich erst nächste Woche


----------



## Lee (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Passive Sparkle 8800 gt oder 9600gt


----------



## xQlusive (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

oder vielleicht ne XfX 8800gtx XXX  wenn das deine graka ist


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Passive Sparkle 8800 gt oder 9600gt



2 Versuche, 1 Treffer 

Anhand der PWMs sieht man, dass es ne 9600GT is 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeLecT (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mal ein paar pics von meinen teil


----------



## patrock84 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nimm' es mir nicht übel, aber in Anbetracht deine exzellenten Hardware auf Xilence Lüfter zusetzen, finde ich gar nicht schön


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

hmmmm haja gut^^ welche sind denn besser?


----------



## maaaaatze (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Skyte, Nocuta


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ahjo die sind gut doppelt so teuer lol alles klar werd ich mir merken


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ach aber der ifx 14 war billig???


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

nö die ganze hardware allgemein war net billig ^^ und beim kühler spar ich net wieso auch?!?


----------



## exa (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

aber dann sparst du an den lüftern???


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich hatte gelesen die sind gut(vom Luftdurchsatz) und leise vorallem was ich bestätigen kann


----------



## xQlusive (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mh sieht ein bisschen sehr steril aus  muss entweder sehr eng sein, mit guten kabelmanagment, oder gemoddet sein. Ne spaß, sehr schönes aufgeräumtes system, und die lüfter musst du eigentlich noch nicht wechseln, die meiste hitze verursacht sowiso die 8800gt mit dem standartkühler drauf....

und naja da dein case sowsio geschlossen ist, ist eh alles i.O.


----------



## patrock84 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hallo Leute,
hier ein paar Bilder meines aktuellen Spiele-PC´s


----------



## SilentKilla (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sehr schickes Gehäuse, nicht war.  Hab ich auch.

Wie empfindest du die Lautstärke der 2 250mm Lüfter? Mir waren die zu laut, sodass ich die Potis getauscht habe. Nun sind sie wahrlich flüsterleise.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## nemetona (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Habe dieses Gehäuse gewählt, da es im innenraum ausreichend Platz bietet und dank der beiden 250er genügend Luftdurchzug bietet.
War auch von der Qualität des Gehäuses positiv überascht.

Ich habe die beiden lüfter fast bei minimaleinstellung laufen, der Rechner steht unter dem Schreibtisch und nehme sie eigentlich nicht wahr, dies wird aber daran liegen, das mein Notebook, welches mit auf dem Schreibtisch steht, ein permanentes Lüftersäuseln abgibt


----------



## devon (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein neu Gebasteler Lukü mit 3 schönen Delta lüftern mit hohem Luftdurchsatz bei >3000rpm


----------



## Sk1ll3r (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



devon schrieb:


> Mein neu Gebasteler Lukü mit 3 schönen Delta lüftern mit hohem Luftdurchsatz bei >3000rpm


 

ned schlecht ^^
wie sehen deine tepms denn aus?


----------



## riedochs (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



devon schrieb:


> Mein neu Gebasteler Lukü mit 3 schönen Delta lüftern mit hohem Luftdurchsatz bei >3000rpm



Wohl ein wenig übertrieben. Das der mittlere Lüfter wirklich was bringt ausser Lärm mag ich doch bezweifeln


----------



## patrock84 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Naja, sinnlos bei einem Sonic Tower!
3x 45W maximale abführbare Wärmeverlustleistung und erst bei 70°C fast 100% Wirkungsgrad. Dabei sind noch keine Einschränkungen durch Biegeradien berücksichtigt..

Was das heißt? Du könntest gerade mal 135W mit dem Kühler abführen, dazu müssten die Pipes 70° erreichen, sprich die CPU kurz vor der Notabschaltung.

Das Geld für die Deltas hättest du dir sparen können..


----------



## devon (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Naja die Temps sind nicht so Überagend bei 3Ghz hab ich mit 5V 40°C im leerlauf und 60 vollast bei 3,6 ghz komm ich an die 70°C, da kommt dann so viel wäme das der des nichtmehr abführen kann.

Der Kühler bleibt immer Kalt.

Die Deltas sind bei Transtec ausm Elekroschrott da hab ich 6 Stück davon


----------



## SilentKilla (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Vllt hilft es den Wärmeübergang zwischen IHS und Kühlerboden zu verbessern. Schleifen und eine besseres Wärmeleitmittel sollten für Besserung sorgen.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@nemetona

die platten sind schön verstaut auch mit dem kabeln  schön aufgeraumt nice ^^ die lüfter bringen sicher einiges mit dem IFX-14 oder?


----------



## nemetona (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener,

Danke, dies ist so konzipiert, das die Abwärme der CPU direkt durch das Netzteil hinausgezogen wird, und der Restliche Abwärmeluftstrom entweicht durch die Öffnung an der Gehäuseoberseite ( wie im Bild zu sehen ).
Die Temps sind voll OK, selbst bei 3,2GHz bleibt jeder Kern unter Last Deutlich unter 50 C, laut CPU Temp. Ein glungenes Konzept


----------



## nemetona (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nachtrag, bei dem Luftstrom den die beiden 250er erzeugen, macht der CPU Lüfter ( Skythe S-Flex ) auch nur einen Unterschied von 1-2 C.


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich muss mal schaun auf was ich da komme


----------



## nemetona (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Und poste mal paar Bilder von deinen System.
MfG


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@nemetona

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=110719&postcount=563


----------



## nemetona (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener

schön viel Platz ind dem großen Gehäuse, da hast du mit den Temperaturen bestimmt keine Probleme !?!


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (10. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

neee die sind gut  im idle von 30°C bis 38°C (wobei halt immer kern 1 und 2 am heizen sind frag mich net warum)...

unter last alle nicht über 60°C 

dazu muss ich sagen @3,3Ghz ^^


----------



## micky23 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich poste mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Sys.
An alle mit Augenproblemen, NICHT ANSCHAUEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cam ist am A...h, deshalb musste die Handycam herhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micky23 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Mr.Miyagi 

Sauber, sauber 
Hast Dich von Deinem S.939 getrennt ?

Wenn man kein Platz hat, weiß man Platz erst richtig schätzen


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Mr.Miyagi,

schönes System, vorallem die saubere Kabelverlegung gefällt mir.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Danke  
Jau 939 is weg.
So ein C2D hat schon deutlich mehr Leistung.

Platz kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## micky23 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja, da haste Recht. Mehr Leistung haben die C2D auf jeden Fall, aber solange mir mein Sys zu Arbeiten & Zocken lang, kommt kein wechsel in Frage!

Ich weiß nur, daß das nächste Gehäuse wesentlich mehr platz haben wird


----------



## memphis@Mg (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

sagmal die non uset blenden hast du selbst da die schlitze rein gemacht?! is nähmlich ne gute idee!


----------



## exa (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

also ich hab die blenden bei mir einfach so rausgenommen...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die Blenden sind gekauft. Einfach rausnehmen sieht, finde ich, nicht schön aus.
Gibts in schwarz http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...=244545&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%E4use&l2=Zubeh%F6r
oder in silber http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...d=72342&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Geh%E4use&l2=Zubeh%F6r


----------



## Ov3rcl0ck3d-Doener (11. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

wow heftig schön gemacht


----------



## Bateman666 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Mr.Miyagi
hast du die Front von deinem Case selber gebaut?
Sieht echt gut aus vorallem die Vandalismustaster und die ganzel Kabel alle
noch selber ummantelt oder war das so vom Case bzw. Nt aus?


daumen hoch

gruß Bateman


----------



## Janny (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nee, ich denke mal hat er nicht, vorne is ja noch das Herstellerkennzeichen
zu erkennen, ich kann mich auch täuschen 
gruß


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@janny: So kann man sich täuschen. :p

Die Frontplatte ist komplett selbst gebaut und ist mit wechselbarem Staubfilter, zwei entkoppelten 140 mm Aerocool Streamliner Lüftern und Bulgin-Vandalismustastern (rot für HDD Zugriffe und blau für Power ON) versehen. Sämtliche Kabel sind ebenfalls selbst ummantelt worden. Und auch das Seitenfenster sowie die HDD Entkopplung sind selfmade.
In diesen Sachen stecken die meisten Arbeitsstunden drin. 
Hier mal noch ein Bild der Rückseite der Frontplatte :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eins von vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ne Art kleines Worklog findest du im luxxforum -> http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7227426&postcount=2355

Da ich momentan das Lüftungskonzept umstelle, kommt auch in Kürze eine neue Frontplatte.
Bilder gibts dann auch wieder.


----------



## Bateman666 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

sieht echt gut aus.
wo hast denn diesen netzschlauch her?
das ist eine gute idee um die case kabel zu verschönern.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das sind AC Ryan Kabelsleeves. Gibts zB beim Käseking.


----------



## SeLecT (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



water_spirit schrieb:


> Cool  Kannst ja mal über die Ergebnisse Berichten




So, das Review ist nun online  

http://eiskaltmacher.de/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1118&Itemid=53



Damit es nicht zu OT wird:

Gestern kam noch ein Scythe Zipang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sockednc (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Mr.Miyagi
Sieht echt geil aus.
...und erst die Verkabelung *träum*

Sehr sauber und ordentliche Arbeit.


----------



## micky23 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Mr.Miyagi

Man sieht, das Du Dir mordsmäßig Mühe gegeben hast


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so, mal was von mir...


----------



## OsiRis (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

joa da is ma mein umbau xD

*edit*
(und das meine Anpassung auf die maximal erlaubte Bildbreite von 900px - jetztaber)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micky23 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schön, aber paßt die GraKa durch die Nb & SB-Lüfter überhaupt noch drauf?


----------



## OsiRis (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jo is zwar bissl knapp aber geht xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silencer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Soo jetz is mein Sys an der Reie

Innen :
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6e6q-2-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6e6q-3-jpg.html 

Außen:
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6e6q-4-jpg.html:devil:

Un mein treuer Freund und Helfer mit der kalten Schnauze stand mir bei 
: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6e6q-5-jpg.html


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die gabs hier noch nie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Silencer: Ein Anzeigebild der Gamestar wird hier nicht gern gesehen


----------



## sockednc (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Silencer
Die Lakierung deines Gehäuses hast du echt klasse gemacht.

Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## maaaaatze (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

96GT voll passiv... hat was


----------



## Silencer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



sockednc schrieb:


> @Silencer
> Die Lakierung deines Gehäuses hast du echt klasse gemacht.
> 
> Sieht richtig gut aus



Danke hab mir viel Mühe gegebn

 wegen dem Bild: da gehts doch nich um Gamestar nur um den Atombombenanschlag in WIC 
Hab Gamestar noch nie gelesn oda mich dafür interresiert.


----------



## Mr.Speed (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ OsiRis

mach mal bitte dien Bild kleiner, max 900*600px 

Danke, MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## OsiRis (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Noch ein kleines update dass man das gehäuse auch mal sehen kann xD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mach bitte mal die Bilder kleiner, die killen das ganze Layout


----------



## Yoda (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hi, hier einmal ein bild meiner graka.

Is ne HD 2600 Pro (AGP) soll es ja auch geben


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Noch ne Runde GTX-Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ein klassischer Dreifachpost von Tommy


----------



## peddy (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



streega schrieb:


> ... dann will ich mal nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht ja schon echt krass aus was du dir da zusammengebaut hast. 

Aber die beiden Lüfter für die CPU sind ja wohl totaler nonsens. Die Liegen ja genau auf gleicher Höhe mit 2 Lüftern der Seitenwand. Die LUftverwirbelungen könnten eher hinderlich sein. Probier es doch mal ohne diese Lüfter aus welche Temperaturen die CPU dann hat.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (16. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mal das gute alte D975X BX2 
Kommt jetzt vorerst wieder in meinen rechner nachdem mein MSI den Geist aufgegeben hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ihr wollt kranke Lukü?

Da habters  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja, der  Saturas beim Benchen 

Ich hab noch mehr Lüffis, die kommen auch noch, wenn ich die RAM-Settings gefunden hab und die VGA wieder quäle.


----------



## exa (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

solang es nur beim benchen so aussieht^^


----------



## Saturas (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ne Kaskade wär mir auch lieber, aber man kann ja nich alles haben 

Die weißen Silverstonelüfter  föhnen einem aber echt die Einrichtung ausm Zimmer O.o..


----------



## Raa (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hey, du setzt auch auf Silent Eagle.


----------



## Saturas (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jo 

Die Dinger sind echt der Hammer, absolut leise und haben trotzdem Durchsatz.


----------



## Raa (19. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Meine Worte, meine Worte.


----------



## DevilDaddy (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier ist mal mein Rechner hab grad das window eingebaut ging so bald kommt noch ein anderer Kühler


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Heute ist mein IFX-14 gekommen


----------



## Einstein (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so hier mal mein neuer PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madamc (25. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



OsiRis schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines update dass man das gehäuse auch mal sehen kann xD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht hammergeil aus!


----------



## OsiRis (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

danke danke xD


----------



## CrashStyle (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein Pc & Lapi


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schöner Tower... Das Kupfer vom Mainboard und vom CPU-Kühler passt richtig zusammen!


----------



## CrashStyle (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Schöner Tower... Das Kupfer vom Mainboard und vom CPU-Kühler passt richtig zusammen!




Danke finde ich auch. Vllt. kommt mal der IFX-14 drauf mal schauen bin aber mit dem Zalman 9700 LED zufrieden.


----------



## exa (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

aber das kabelmanagement...


----------



## CrashStyle (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> aber das kabelmanagement...


+

Das werde ich nächste woche mal wen ich lust habe änder bzw. wen neues Board kommt muss ich es eh machen!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

 des sag ich auch immer und dann wirds nix


----------



## CrashStyle (26. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> des sag ich auch immer und dann wirds nix



ne hast ja recht! Muss aber echt mal die kabel aufräumen und fertig


----------



## Saturas (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

In neuem Look:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xQlusive (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

sieht ja mal Lecker aus, das ist nen PC-7 von Lian Li oder? mh also naja auf jedenfall ein Lian li^^ und dazu nen dfi board, die sowiso immer gut aussehen....

und die festplattenschalldämmung sieht auch interessant aus


----------



## Saturas (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

1. Lian-Li PCG-7b mit Window.
2. DFI LP UT-P35-T2R
3. Dämmung Marke Eigenbau mit Dämmmatte von BeQuiet  (hilft nich viel)

Kabelmanagement ist nich so doll, aber die HW wechselt auch alle paar Wochen.


----------



## patrock84 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Saturas: Dein CPU-Lüfter saugt die Wärme von der Rückseite deiner Grafikkarte und bläst die weiter erwärmte Abluft in Richtung NT. Das heißt dein Netzteil wird damit "kühlt", was dazu führt, dass der Lüfter schneller drehen muss, um die Bauteile entsprechend auf Temperatur zu halten. Drehe ihn lieber in Richtung Heck.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> @Saturas: Dein CPU-Lüfter saugt die Wärme von der Rückseite deiner Grafikkarte und bläst die weiter erwärmte Abluft in Richtung NT. Das heißt dein Netzteil wird damit "kühlt", was dazu führt, dass der Lüfter schneller drehen muss, um die Bauteile entsprechend auf Temperatur zu halten. Drehe ihn lieber in Richtung Heck.



Würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## exa (27. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ums dann noch zu perfektionieren kann man noch mit schöner pappe eine zwischen wand auf die graka legen, dann hat man 2 bereiche...


----------



## Saturas (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> @Saturas: Dein CPU-Lüfter saugt die Wärme von der Rückseite deiner Grafikkarte und bläst die weiter erwärmte Abluft in Richtung NT. Das heißt dein Netzteil wird damit "kühlt", was dazu führt, dass der Lüfter schneller drehen muss, um die Bauteile entsprechend auf Temperatur zu halten. Drehe ihn lieber in Richtung Heck.


Welch kluger Einfall ... 
Wenn ich den Kühler drehe kollidiert er a) mit dem NT und b) mit der NB-Kühlung vom Board.

Ich hatte ihn auf meinen ASUS Boards vorher auch immer richtig im Luftstrom. 

Einen Hauch von intelligenter Luftleitung im PC versteh ich denn doch noch  ... (schreib ja blos meine Facharbeit drüber )

Und exa, die Idee ist kontraproduktiv, weil ich nur unten nen Lüfter habe,
in meinen alten Sharkoon Rebel 9 war das noch sinnvoll,
da oben einmal 120 und unten 1x120 reingezogen haben.


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Saturas schrieb:


> Welch kluger Einfall ...
> Wenn ich den Kühler drehe kollidiert er a) mit dem NT und b) mit der NB-Kühlung vom Board.
> 
> Ich hatte ihn auf meinen ASUS Boards vorher auch immer richtig im Luftstrom.
> ...


Es schreiben viele Leute über viele Dinge, das sagt aber nichts über die Qualität noch die Richtigkeit des Inhaltes aus, dennoch beste Erfolge!


BtT!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ist das ein RC-690 ?

@quote
Ja, hab mich mal wieder etwas übernommen ...


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Silverstone TJ09

Das es mit der NB nicht passt, wusste ich nicht. Optische passte es auch mit dem NT


----------



## Saturas (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Fehlen leider 1-2mm an den Seiten.


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schade.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wie heißt denn der Kühler?


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Kühler: IAthermal Serac-410 -> gibt es aber noch nicht in Europa & Amerika.
Lüfter: Xthermal BTF Pro LED 120mm - die Lüfter gibt es seit diesem *TEST* in Deutschland bei caseking.de, allerdings noch nicht die LED Version.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hört sich ja interesant an..Hast du den Kühler im Besitz?


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Japp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saturas (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bei dem Lamellenabstand ist für optimale Performance aber sicher nen ordentlicher Lüfter nötig, oder?


----------



## xQlusive (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

patrock84 irgendwie hast du es mit dem X 

zum einen Hat der Kühler die Form eines Xs, zum andern die Lüfter heißen Xthermal...

aber viel interessanter ist ja, wie gut läuft der Kühler, gib mal nen paar Werte an.


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Saturas schrieb:


> Bei dem Lamellenabstand ist für optimale Performance aber sicher nen ordentlicher Lüfter nötig, oder?



Wie man beim oberen Foto sieht, sind die Lamellen "gelöchert". Durch die erzwungene Luftverwirbelung fällt der geringe Lamellenabstand nicht ins Gewicht.
Aber wie schon vermutet, ist der Kühler eher für High-Airflow konstruiert. Dabei ist er aber für 100mm Lüfter, ich hatte nur die Halterung umgedreht, um den 120mm Lüfter zu montieren.
Werte kann man dann auf der Konkurrenzseite lesen: Hardwareluxx.com *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Vllt heißer der X-Kühler wegen der X-Form ja Xthermal....


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Der *Küher *ist von *IA*thermal, der Lüfter von Xthermal


----------



## pajaa (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schwarz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



pajaa schrieb:


> Schwarz?



.. ist das neue Bunt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## pajaa (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> .. ist das neue Bunt.



Scheint so :p


----------



## DeathForce (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So is ja auch Luftgekühlt


----------



## Raberduck (30. April 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hi,

tolle Bilder.

Gruß Raberduck


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Kabel verlegt,ist aber noch nicht das was ich mir vorstelle!


----------



## $$$Quale$$$ (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sieht gut aus, va. schönes Kabelmanagment!


----------



## JeyBee (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hast du alles Wireless^^ ist ja mal toll, kein einziges Kabel.


----------



## mcp (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Für meinen Geschmack zuviele Lüfter


----------



## exa (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jap, denk ich auch, deine nb und nt bilden einen luftstrom, dein prozzilüfter und der hecklüfter einen, der zum anderen senkrecht steht, luft verwirbelungen pur, und kein vernünftiger luftstrom...


----------



## Sk1ll3r (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die luft wird im Ninja eh verwirbelt ohne ende.....
Musst mal in die Front vom Rebel9 schauen (ich mach dann mal ein pic), dann weisst du wie stark mein Luftstrom ist


----------



## heroe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal die Graka von meinem Junior.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hat er das "gebaut" oder du?


----------



## heroe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Hat er das "gebaut" oder du?


Ich, er war zu dem Zeitpunkt erst 12 Jahre alt und sein Interesse an Hardware beschränkt sich allein auf die Tadelose Funktion..... der Rest ist ihm Wurscht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nu, ich hab mehr Plan als mein Vater


----------



## heroe (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Nu, ich hab mehr Plan als mein Vater


 
Ich auch...


----------



## Saturas (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

xD - *wegwerf* - xD

Hier mal die neue Benchkarte:

1. Wollte ursprünglich nur den hässlichen Sapphire Sticken ablösen (Aceton rulz ), um das ATi Orginal zu haben.
2. Acenton rulz mächtig derbe und rasiert auch das ATi Orginal zur hälfte weg.
3. Versucht es komplett zu entfernen.
4. Geh nicht.
5. Keimiger Brei auf der Abdeckung.
6. Sandpapier 
7.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



> Ich auch...


Nur, dass ich keinen Sohn habe..

@Saturas: Geile Aktion 



> Acenton rulz mächtig derbe und rasiert auch das ATi Orginal zur hälfte weg.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

also hier mein rebel 9
ist gemoddet,siehe den Bodenlüfter der die xfx 8800 gt kühlt und auch noch als ´´unterbodenbeleuchtung´´dient
In der front sind 2x120 mm xilece blue led,mit 112³m/h.
Für das Kabelmanagement hasse ich dieses Board,was fällt denen ein den Stromstecher über der Graka zu platzieren??
Wenn ihr noch verbesserungen habt,fürs kabelmanagement,dann HER DAMit!!!!!


----------



## Saturas (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Lil Phil
Jaja, bei der 6800GS hatte das besser geklappt 

@Fabian
Hasse nicht das Board, hasse das Gehäuse,
schrecklichstes Kabelmanagement ever  - hatte es auch 

Die Mod ist dir aber sehr gut gelungen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja, ich hab auch das Rebel9. Obwohl man sagen kann, dass ich einiges "rausgeholt" habe, bin ich dennoch unzufrieden. Jetzt nicht direkt mit dem Gehäuse, sondern mit meinem Geldgeiz . Hätte lieber etwas mehr ausgeben sollen..

Edit: @Kabelmanagment: 
1.Wenn man lange Kabel hat kann man die mehr in Richtung Front verlegen, da fällts nicht so sehr auf.
2. Die Kabel an der Seite kann man theoretisch auch gleich nach innen biegen, dann sie auch bei den 5,25" Schächten versteckt sind. (lohnt natürlich nur wenn man wegen dem Aussehen verlegt und nicht wegen Luftstromoptimierungen; ich habs noch nicht gemacht, wie es unschwer am Benutzerbild zu erkennen ist)


----------



## Saturas (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Achtung, Fun-Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

doch,es liegt auch an dem board,wieso machen die den stromstecker da drauf,mitten drauf,??
Ich muss es da ja irgendwie wegkriegen.
Und zu dem Mod,ich hab das Gehäuse für den Lüfter ausgesägt und mithilfe von ner werkbant vo man etwas einspannen kann zurechtgebogen,gefeilt und ann lackiert.
Freut mich das es dir gefällt
Kommen noch dämmatten rein,dann sieht der innenraum auch besser aus und hat kein Mausgrau mehr..


----------



## Sk1ll3r (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Fabian schrieb:


> also hier mein rebel 9
> ist gemoddet,siehe den Bodenlüfter der die xfx 8800 gt kühlt und auch noch als ´´unterbodenbeleuchtung´´dient
> In der front sind 2x120 mm xilece blue led,mit 112³m/h.
> Für das Kabelmanagement hasse ich dieses Board,was fällt denen ein den Stromstecher über der Graka zu platzieren??
> Wenn ihr noch verbesserungen habt,fürs kabelmanagement,dann HER DAMit!!!!!


 


Was sind das für Füße?? und vorallem WOHER????
ich will die auch für mein Rebel!


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das sind die Füße von meinem greycompuer standartgehäuse,was ich vorher hatte.
Die standartdinger waren ja zum kotzen,die konnte man sich echt nicht ansehen.
Combat Ready!
Werde mir wahrscheinlich bald welche aus Metall fertigen,kann dir die dann vielleicht schicken.
Icq,wenn du hast:391-183-870


----------



## GreyFoxX (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: E4300 mit CoolerMaster Gemini II & 2x 120mm DarkGrey's
GPU: G92 (8800GT) mit Xigmatek VDU 964 & 2x 92mm DarkGrey's
Case:4x Revoltec DarkGrey's 120mm


----------



## Saturas (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sieht gut aus


----------



## exa (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@greyfoxx mein lieber scholli is das noch leise???


----------



## Saturas (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wenn man die Revoltecs auf 7V oder 5V trimmt, sollte das sogar kaum hörbar sein.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Temps mit meine neuen CPU Kühler Noctua NH-U12P mit Lüfter NF-P12,  Temps mit 1.4V 3200MHz CPU-Z

Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## patrock84 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Paar bilder vom Neuen CPU Kühler


----------



## GreyFoxX (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> @greyfoxx mein lieber scholli is das noch leise???



Wie schon angemerkt, sind die Fans bei 7V kaum noch hörbar.
Da bei mir demnächst aber eh ein neues Projekt ansteht...
Silverstone Temjin & Sycthe S-Flex in Kombination mit roten
LED's..schauen wir mal was da geht

So sah es übrigens übergangsweise mal aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Paar bilder vom Neuen CPU Kühler



Noch nen paar


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder von dir, gefällt mir super!


----------



## heroe (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Noch nen paar


 
Dürften ruhig ein wenig größer sein.


----------



## heroe (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein "Hypernoxia" :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



GreyFoxX schrieb:


> Wie schon angemerkt, sind die Fans bei 7V kaum noch hörbar.
> Da bei mir demnächst aber eh ein neues Projekt ansteht...
> Silverstone Temjin & Sycthe S-Flex in Kombination mit roten
> LED's..schauen wir mal was da geht
> ...



heist das das du den Coolermaster Stacker verkaufst?
wenn ja, melde ich hiermit interesse an


----------



## GreyFoxX (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Janny schrieb:


> heist das das du den Coolermaster Stacker verkaufst?
> wenn ja, melde ich hiermit interesse an



Wie ich bei "Zeigt her eure PC's" gerade angemerkt habe,wird jetzt erstmal der
Innenraum bearbeitet, sprich schwarz lackiert oder pulverbeschichtet.
Könnte sich also noch etwas hinziehen..

B2T: Auch schon etwas älter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Juhu, endlich mit neuer Kamera. Bilder sind zwar noch nicht so geil aber naja... Brauch noch nen kleines Stativ, da ich zitterischääääh Hände habe und das in meinem alter.

This is cooling! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Asus Heatpipe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Lüftersteuerung. Zwar alt aber fein.


----------



## tj3011 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Fabian schrieb:


> also hier mein rebel 9
> ist gemoddet,siehe den Bodenlüfter der die xfx 8800 gt kühlt und auch noch als ´´unterbodenbeleuchtung´´dient
> In der front sind 2x120 mm xilece blue led,mit 112³m/h.
> Für das Kabelmanagement hasse ich dieses Board,was fällt denen ein den Stromstecher über der Graka zu platzieren??
> Wenn ihr noch verbesserungen habt,fürs kabelmanagement,dann HER DAMit!!!!!




Fabi da kannst noch einiges machen ich schicke dir ma bilder von meinem neuen Rebel9 ich habe da wesentlich mehr rausgeholt


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



tj3011 schrieb:


> Fabi da kannst noch einiges machen ich schicke dir ma bilder von meinem neuen Rebel9 ich habe da wesentlich mehr rausgeholt



Stell sie doch hier rein, interesiert uns auch!


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ja,ich weiß
ich hab auch schon wieder was daran gemacht^^


----------



## tj3011 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Stell sie doch hier rein, interesiert uns auch!



ja kann ich auch machen muss mir nur erst die cam vom nachbar ausleihen meine cam ist der letzte mist ^^ da würdet ihr nur pixel zählen können


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ok, vllt kann ich mir ja noch was "abgucken"


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

haste mal über nen Bodenlüfter unter der Grafikkarte nachgedacht??
ich hab ja einen,meine 8800 gt dankt es mir mit guten temperaturen.
Außerdem haste dann noch ne ´´Unterbodenbeleuchtung´´ unter dem Case


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



heroe schrieb:


> Hier mal die Graka von meinem Junior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was hast du den da deinem sohnemann für nen lüfter verbaut?
sieht interessant aus, wie die nanoxia nur blau

und wie sind den die von der lautstärke und so?
zufällig auch vergleichbar mit den nanoxia 

edit: müsste ein swif sein, oder? wie laut isn der`?


----------



## heroe (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> edit: müsste ein swif sein, oder? wie laut isn der`?


 
Ist ein SWIF 1200 und macht an 12V - 800 U/pm. 
"Laut" ist dabei relativ.... ich hör ihn gar nicht. 

Die Karte ist eine Sapphire X1950Pro mit 512MB und der Originallüfter brüllte standardmäßig mit 75% die heisse Luft ins Gehäuse. Dabei wurde die GPU bis zu 89° "warm".....

Nach dem Umbau waren es nach 3 Stunden Quälerei, mit ATI Tool Fellwürfel, nur 56°. Ich denke mal, das sich das gelohnt hat.

lg


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



heroe schrieb:


> Ist ein SWIF 1200 und macht an 12V - 800 U/pm.
> "Laut" ist dabei relativ.... ich hör ihn gar nicht.
> 
> Die Karte ist eine Sapphire X1950Pro mit 512MB und der Originallüfter brüllte standardmäßig mit 75% die heisse Luft ins Gehäuse. Dabei wurde die GPU bis zu 89° "warm".....
> ...




mhm.. hat soch bestimmt gelohnt, doch ich will ihn nicht auf eine karte aufbaun, sondern als gehäuse-lüfter. aber mal schuan hab mich noch nicht entschiedn ob grün schwarz, blau schwarz, oder weis schwarz.. also die farbkombination in meinem case


----------



## riedochs (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die Verschraubung meines frisch umgebauten CPU Kühlers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ist nen Scythe Ninja cu oder??


----------



## riedochs (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jep


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Konstruktion, so was ähnliches hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## tj3011 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So hier Bilder von meinem Rebel9 
sry für die schlechte quali


----------



## JeyBee (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Uii, was is denn das  für ein netter Tower? der is doch nett, oder?


----------



## patrock84 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ein stinknormaler Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro..


----------



## tj3011 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das ist ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition mit dem Window Kit für das gehäuse habe ich erst seit montag


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

tj3011: Auch ein Rebel9-User mit Window-Kit. Schöner Tower, ich würde dir auch empfehlen, das Rebel9 von innen schwarz zu lakieren, ich finde das weiß-grau nicht so schön.


----------



## Lee (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Neues DFI Tommy^^

Ich finde das X48 ist wirklich das schönste Board, das sie jemals gebaut haben.

DFI RULEZ^^


----------



## patrock84 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heroe (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

OK, wo ist der Test? 

Kann man an den CM auch einen Lüffi montieren? (auch wenn es vielleicht nicht nötig erscheint)

lg


----------



## patrock84 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



heroe schrieb:


> OK, wo ist der Test?
> 
> Kann man an den CM auch einen Lüffi montieren? (auch wenn es vielleicht nicht nötig erscheint)
> 
> lg


Nicht hier..
Ja, kann man, sogar zwei.


----------



## derNetteMann (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

löschen bitte


----------



## Saturas (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schick, aber ich bin kein Freund von diesen monströsen, hässlichen Seitenlüftern  .

Was ist das für ein BeQuiet DarkPower Pro  ?


----------



## derNetteMann (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das ist der PC von meinem Kumpel dem ich ihm zusammen gebaut habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Coming up next:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## derNetteMann (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Saturas schrieb:


> Schick, aber ich bin kein Freund von diesen monströsen, hässlichen Seitenlüftern  .
> 
> Was ist das für ein BeQuiet DarkPower Pro  ?


 
ich auch net aber das ist ja seine sache, wenn er den tower toll findet... ich bleib bei meinem TJ07 

Jap ein Darkpower Pro P7 550W


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ y33H@

Ich sehe, dass die Speicherkühler gekauft hast, die ich dir als Tipp gegeben habe. Hast du sie mal mit dem Thermalright Kühler getestet? Passts?


----------



## heroe (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Da mir meine XFX Alphadog unter Last schon immer zu laut war, habe ich ihr heute einen S1 verpasst und gleich stylisch dem Gesamtkonzept angepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Geringfügige" Temperaturveränderungen gabs auch:

XFX 8800 GTS 512MB "Alphadog":


Originalkühler mit automatischer Lüftersteuerung

Idle - GPU 51° / Umgebung 42° / unhörbar
Last - GPU 62° / Umgebung 49° / laut

Originalkühler auf 40% Lüfterleistung gefixt

Idle - GPU 51° / Umgebung 42° / unhörbar
Last - GPU 83° / Umgebung 51° / unhörbar

Accelero S1 Rev.2 mit 2 x Nanoxia FX 12-1250 im Standardtakt

Idle - 38° / Umgebung - 32° / unhörbar
Last - 48° / Umgebung - 39° / unhörbar

Accelero S1 Rev.2 mit 2x Nanoxia FX 12-1250 OC (800/2000/1150)
Idle - 39° / Umgebung - 34° / unhörbar
Last - 51° / Umgebung - 41° / unhörbar

Ich glaube der Umbau hat sich gelohnt 

Unter Last von 62° und sehr laut, auf 48° und nicht zu hören ist ganz ordentlich....

lg


----------



## exa (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

sehr nice!!!


----------



## Heysi (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wie hast du das mit den Nanoxia Lüften hinbekommen?? Du hast erst Teile des Rahmens entfernt aber wie hast du die auf dem S1 befestigt??


----------



## y33H@ (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich tippe auf den Klassiker - Kabelbinder 

cYa


----------



## heroe (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf den Klassiker - Kabelbinder
> 
> cYa


Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte.... ab 1000 gibts ne aufblasbare Waschmaschine mit Drehzahlmesser 

Jepp, Kabelbinder...was sonst 
Wenn man die Streben nicht ganz bis zum Lüftergehäuse abschneidet, bleibt genügend "Futter", um ein kleines Loch hineinzubohren und da die Kabelbinder durchzuführen.

Edith* sagt, ich hätte vorher noch ein Foddo machen sollen... 

lg


----------



## y33H@ (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

*@ Klutten*

Mit dem TR wird das wohl nix, da das Zali-Kit ja über den IHS geht, wo der Thermalright sitzt. Wenn meine Tests rum sind, werde ich den Dremel ansetzten und basteln.

*@ heroe*

Yeah, ich mehr Points 

*@ Topic*

Wer (er)kennt den Kühler? Ich verlose Kabelbinder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## heroe (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das könnte ein Zerotherm CF 800 sein,.... zumindest spricht die Lüftermontage dafür.

lg


----------



## y33H@ (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Und hinter Tor 3 - *ZONK* Next 

cYa


----------



## xQlusive (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das ist vielleicht ein Zalman VGA-Kühler VF1000-LED
obwohl das nicht ganz hinkommt nur halt vom lüfter denk ich mal...

sonst eher ein Thermalright V2 Heatpipe VGA Cooler, aber da passt die Kühlfläche die auf dem Gpu leigt nicht ganz. Also die Heatpipe enden..
also ich tendiere zu zweitem =D


----------



## Saturas (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ZEROtherm HC92 ohne Lüfter 

[klick]


----------



## xQlusive (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Saturas schrieb:


> ZEROtherm HC92 ohne Lüfter
> 
> [klick]


stimmt^^ habe den nicht beachtet, wegen der Haube... aber das passt^^


----------



## y33H@ (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jepp, Zerotherm Hurricane 8800. Wollt ihr noch mehr?  Ich hoffs mal^^

cYa


----------



## xQlusive (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

klar wir  wollen kabelbinder =D


----------



## Saturas (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Topic*
> 
> Wer (er)kennt den Kühler? Ich verlose Kabelbinder


Ich will meine Kabelbinder 

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ihn ohne Meißel von der Karte abbekäme könnt ich ihn sogar putzen


----------



## xTc (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Jepp, Zerotherm Hurricane 8800. Wollt ihr noch mehr?  Ich hoffs mal^^
> 
> cYa



Sag mal, kannst du mal schauen ob es möglich ist den Lüfter gegen einen anderen zu tauschen?


----------



## y33H@ (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hab ich schon, klassisch per Kabelbinder n 120er drauf (Direktvergleich aller Kühler mit dem selben Lüfter) 

cYa


----------



## ted88 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hallo Lukü Fanatiker, erstmal ein herzliches Hallöchen von mir, bin frisch registriert.

B2T: Hier möchte ich euch mal voller Stolz meine Klapperkiste zeigen!


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ist dir bewusst das deine lüfter kontraproduktiv eingebaut sind? der hintere lüfter pustet wenn ich das richtig sehe die luft ins gehäuse zum cpu lüfter, der findet es aber klasse die luft zum gehäuselüfter zu schieben (ich erkenne mit meinem begrenzen wissen mal wieder prinzip dieser durchaus ausgefeilten lüftertechnik nicht O.o )

Edith sagt das ich vergessen hab zu schreiben das es sonst, ziemlich cool aussieht.


----------



## ted88 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Las_Bushus
Danke für den Hinweis, habe heute den PC wieder neuaufgebaut, aufgrund des Kabelmanagements und Entstaubung.
Etwas muss ich noch dazu sagen
1. Es ist ein Xilence Lüfter der auf einem DS3 Sys Fan automatisch mit (leider) 12 V betrieben wird, und das bequiet NT kann den Lüfter nicht regeln (Anlaufschwierigkeiten...)
2. Ist der Lüfter selbst bei 12 V so "schwach" (aber laut) das man selbst bei fühlen nicht merkt ob er rausbläst oder saugt.
3. Hatte ich den Lüfter sogar vorher andersherum, habe ihn glaube ich sogar hier bei PCGHX schon in der "richtigen" Position gesehn, dummerweise hab ich ihn nun anders rum montiert.....

Werde es nun korrigieren, danke.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> ist dir bewusst das deine lüfter kontraproduktiv eingebaut sind? der hintere lüfter pustet wenn ich das richtig sehe die luft ins gehäuse zum cpu lüfter, der findet es aber klasse die luft zum gehäuselüfter zu schieben (ich erkenne mit meinem begrenzen wissen mal wieder prinzip dieser durchaus ausgefeilten lüftertechnik nicht O.o )
> 
> Edith sagt das ich vergessen hab zu schreiben das es sonst, ziemlich cool aussieht.


 
Hey, ein Dresdener


----------



## Las_Bushus (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ot: nu, das bin ich^^ und wie ich sehe du auch *g*


----------



## Sk1ll3r (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

NU.... wo kommst denn genau her? (nur ma so aus neugier xD)


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nunu, ich bin och eener, naja net ganz, ich komme aus Freital....wie geil


----------



## Sk1ll3r (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

wie geil ^^ 

...heimlicher treffpunkt-ost?


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal mein PC
er ist schön Leise im idl da alle 120er lüfter im leerlauf mit 800u/min drehen und der grakalüfter auf 20% läuft
bei spiele wird er natürlich lauter aber da ich eh mit headset spiele höre ich das nicht darum darf er da ruhig aufdrehen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die Kama-Flex sind echt schicke Lüfter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Versuch, einen S. 478-Kühler abzunehmen. (der P4,der da dran klebt, hat ca. 5 Jahre in nem OEM Rechner gearbeitet...ohne mal die """Wärmeleitpaste""" zu wechseln..)


----------



## altness (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

schicker block, heatpipes waren damals noch out^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jap, WLP anscheinend auch, des sieht so aus als ob der mit geschmolzenen Gummi beschmiert wurde...


----------



## Mr_Duese (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Proz heile Geblieben ? Oder kannste jezz Silizium verkleben ?


----------



## y33H@ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

*@ Tommy_Hewitt*

Habe auch einen - sieht für mich aus wie ein S-Flex.

cYa


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sind auch abgespeckte S-Flex


----------



## y33H@ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Weiß du was genaueres? Habe die Kama nur rumliegen, ich mag die S-Flex nicht so^^

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mr_Duese: CPU müsste eigentlich noch leben, nur wird sie (vorraussichtlich) nicht mehr in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## patrock84 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die Kama-Flex sind ohne teure Silent-IC, das Lager ist allerdings gleich..


----------



## mcp (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xQlusive (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wie kann man S-flex nicht mögen, Leise und dafür guten durchsatz, musst ja nicht die 800erter nehmen, wobei ich bei denen echt nichts höhere... kein schleifen nix...

dann nimm halt Delta Lüfter die sind alle super, musst aber aufjedenfall regeln^^ weil sonst könntest du dir auch gleich ne Geforce FX verbauen... =D


----------



## exa (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so, ich will auch mal was zeigen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

*@ xQlusive*

Scherzbold ... mir sind auch die 800er zu laut ... ich bevorzuge XL1 @ 5v (450rpm).

cYa


----------



## xQlusive (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mh dann scheint mein Gehäuse *ZU* gut zu dämmen ich höhre die gar nicht. Wenn ich  mein Gehäuse offen habe, und mit dem Ohr in 10cm entfernung bin, höre ich die, aber auch nur leise, und habe keine Nebengeräusche gehört... und so taub bin ich nun auch wieder nicht, manche Leute wollen anscheinend etwas höhren. Außerdem liegt immer ein 7V adapter bei.


----------



## exa (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

also ich regel meine lüfter auch immer so auf 800 rpm ca, ich bracuh es nicht das ich totale stille hab...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Meine laufen IDLE mit ca. 500RPM, aber totale Stille is des auch noch net .


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Da mein neuer Scythe Ninja plus jetzt da ist,habe ich ihn zu einer art´´extrem Edition´´ umgebaut.
Ich habe außerdem einen aktiven Chipsatzlüfter gebaut,den ihr aus einem der Bilder seht.
Ich finde das Sharkoon rebel 9 einfach nur genial,ein super Preis,sehr viel Platz und eine in dieser Preisklasse ungeschlagene Verarbeitung.


----------



## exa (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich weiß ja nich aber ich glaub der hintere aufm ninja is unnötig...


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bin das gerade am testen,im ide hat es keine unterschiede,mal sehen wie das bei last aussieht^^
Was haltet ihr vom chipsatzkühler?


----------



## Mr_Duese (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Gefällt mir sehr gut der Chipsatzkühler, bisschen bunt für meinen Geschmack, aber hey wers mag.
Selbst die Karte bekommt auf der Rückseite noch was ab, bei ner 8800GT mit Stock-Kühler gar nich mal schlecht.

Wieviel hats dir gebracht ?


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Was ist daran bunt??
Also der chipsatz war vorher recht warm,und jetzt isser nichtmal Handwarm.
Also der chipsatzlüfter hat bei der grafikkarte atemberaubende 1°C gebracht,aber der Bodenlüfter hat im ide 6°C gebracht,und unter last 12-15°C
Der zweite Lüfter auf dem ninja kommt raus(der auf der Rückseite des Kühlers)


----------



## heroe (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Apropos LuKü.... ich hab mir mal erlaubt, ein kleines Bilderrätsel zu starten. Als Gewinn lockt ein neues Samsung SATA DVD-ROM.

Hier gehts lang >>>> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/16838-das-luk-bilderr-tsel.html#post135002

lg


----------



## Fabian (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ja schon wieder nen Bild,die Kabel sind wieder was mehr verschwunden,das ide kabel kommt auch noch dran


----------



## tj3011 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Versuch, einen S. 478-Kühler abzunehmen. (der P4,der da dran klebt, hat ca. 5 Jahre in nem OEM Rechner gearbeitet...ohne mal die """Wärmeleitpaste""" zu wechseln..)



nein wie geil das selbe ist mir mit dem pc von nem kumpel passiert auch der selbe sockel.......der cpu+mb habens überlebt


----------



## riedochs (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hatte da sletztens 2x. Erst beim Kühlerumbau meines Xeon und dann beim zerlegen meines AM2 Systems.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja, so richtig fest sitzt die CPU ja net im 478, des kommt häufiger vor...Vor allem bei solchen Rechnern, wo die WLP schon hart wie Beton ist .


----------



## xQlusive (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so auch mal hier ein zwei Bilder meines PCs, sind nicht besonders gut, aber da wird auch noch ordentlich was gemacht...

Kommt neu: NT, CPU, Kühlung^^
PS: Das letzte Bild dient nur als größenvergleich  und das Geodreieck, zum ausmessen, ob da nen Trippel in den Boden passt


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

hier mal mein sys...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
wodgod


----------



## lordofthe1337 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

WOW!!! extrem schön gemacht! ist das ein Lankool K7?


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

danke, ist handelt sich um ein coolermaster 690 xcalade mit einer pulverbeschichtung...

mfg
wodgod


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

WOAAH
GEIL! 
Will ich haben xD


----------



## exa (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

wie hast du das mit den laufwerksbefestigungen gemacht???


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

pciverschlüsse und die 5.25 verschlüsse sind grün lackiert mit bauhaus lack

mfg
wodgod


----------



## Raberduck (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hi,

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/41/581241/1440_3139336335303461.jpg

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/41/581241/1440_3731393838656637.jpg

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/41/581241/1440_3336363166646363.jpg

komme den den Lüfter nicht weg 

Gruß Raberduck


----------



## MaNTiS_ (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hi wodgod,

Ich habe deine Gehäuse Bilder gesehn und habe im ersten Moment Gedacht WOW! Respekt!
Ich habe das Coolermaster RC690 mit Sichtfenster. Würdest du mir erklären wie du das mit der Verkabelung hingekriegt hast du etvl Bilder davon?


----------



## Mojo (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hey wodgod,

dein Gehäuse ist der reine Wahnsinn!!!
Hab noch nie ein so schönes Gehäuse gesehn.
Das Schwarz und Grün passt einfach super zusammen.

MfG


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

danke mojo freut mich das es gefällt 

@mantis ich glaub ich hab da noch was für dich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoffe das beantwortet deine fragen ansonsten einfach mich nochmal antellen

mfg
wodgod


----------



## altness (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ein blick hinter die kulissen^^ das hast du schon verdammt geschickt hinbekommen  , sieht euch gut aus, also die andere seite


----------



## MaNTiS_ (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



wodgod schrieb:


> danke mojo freut mich das es gefällt
> 
> @mantis ich glaub ich hab da noch was für dich...
> 
> ...




Danke hat mir echt geholfen werde mal diese Woche versuchen es auch so hinzubekommen  ich poste dann natürlich die Ergebnisse.


----------



## wodgod (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

np, ich freu mich schon auf dein resultat..

mal wieder ot ein Ultra 120 extreme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
wodgod


----------



## y33H@ (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf kommende, große Ereignisse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## wodgod (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

meinst den lauch der 48xx und gt260/290?


----------



## altness (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

oder ein fetten gpu-kühler-review....


----------



## y33H@ (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Vll auch beides^^

cYa


----------



## exa (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

welcher setzt denn da auf direct touch???


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf kommende, große Ereignisse
> 
> 
> cYa



Da bin ich aber mal gespannt .
Freu mich auf die Ergebnisse, sieht ja interesant aus.


----------



## y33H@ (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

*@ exa*


> welcher setzt denn da auf direct touch?



Der im 3ten und 4ten Bild 

cYa


----------



## exa (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

kleiner witzbold du^^, da muss ich wohl aufs review warten...


----------



## y33H@ (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Es gibt nur einen GraKa-Kühler mit HDT 

cYa


----------



## micky23 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen GraKa-Kühler mit HDT
> 
> cYa



Lass mich raten 
Ah,ich hab´s.
XIGMATEK Bad Axe


----------



## No_Limit (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal Bilder meines ausgedienten Thermalright SI-128 und Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So jetzt sollten sie zu sehen sein


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



No_Limit schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder meines ausgedienten Thermalright SI-128 und Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich seh nix


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

dito...

@no_limit hast die bilder falsch verlinkt ?
btw geile kombo , hab ich auch

@topic das sieht dann in etwa so aus [altes mainboard, schaut inzwischen anders aus]

/edit ok, jetzt sind sie da^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micky23 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



M66MARSCH66 schrieb:


> Also ich seh nix



Das sind auch Bilder seines ausgedienten Thermalright SI-128 und Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000  

@fisch@namenssuche 
Hast auch das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Gehäuse, oder?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

nö, das ist ein thermaltake matrix 
war etwas teurer als das sharkoon rebel 9, dafür hatte ich die schöne schraubenlose montage und bessere verarbeitung


----------



## y33H@ (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

*@ micky23*

Naja, fast. Battle-Axe, nicht Bad Axe 

cYa


----------



## micky23 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ micky23*
> 
> Naja, fast. Battle-Axe, nicht Bad Axe
> 
> cYa



O.K., Einigen wir uns auf 90 von 100 Punkten


----------



## y33H@ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier übrigens mal die restlichen Pics des Battle-Axe, ein sehr schöner Kühler wie ich finde  btw Bad Axe ist ein 975 Board von Intel.

cYa


----------



## exa (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

warum werden die finnen eig so schmal zw äußerem rand und chip???

design oder nötig wegen bauteilen, ist doch die reinste oberflächen verschwendung...


----------



## y33H@ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das ist halt deren Design bzw. da kollidiert halt der Kühler nicht mit Bauteilen auf dem PCB, zB VRAM-Kühler. Ich finds übertrieben bzw. recht schwachsinnig, so geht einiges an Oberfläche und sicherlich auch einige Grad flöten.

cYa


----------



## micky23 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Das ist halt deren Design bzw. da kollidiert halt der Kühler nicht mit Bauteilen auf dem PCB, zB VRAM-Kühler. Ich finds übertrieben bzw. recht schwachsinnig, so geht einiges an Oberfläche und sicherlich auch einige Grad flöten.
> 
> cYa



Ist aber trotzdem sehr Leistungsfähig


----------



## y33H@ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Leider nur, wenn alle Pipes genutzt werden. Auf einem G92 oder RV670 ist das nicht der Fall.

cYa


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mein Pc


----------



## micky23 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Leider nur, wenn alle Pipes genutzt werden. Auf einem G92 oder RV670 ist das nicht der Fall.
> 
> cYa



Für den G92 nutze ich den Accelero S1 mit nem 120er NB XL1 

@CrashStyle 

Schöner Aufbau mit sehr viel platz


----------



## y33H@ (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bilder (Matbe.com) des GFXChilla-Nachfolgers *Big GFXChilla* - dummer Name, aber der könnte rocken. Wenns den gibt, werde ich mir den gleich mal krallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## mcp (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Leute, die ihre Kabel so genial verlegen.

Habt ihr ein Seitenfenster in der Gehäusewand, sodass sich die Arbeit lohnt, oder macht ihr das einfach so?

Ich habs bei mir auch schon überlegt zu machen, aber dann dachte ich mir, dass es ohne Fenster sinnlos vergeudete Zeit ist.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Leute, die ihre Kabel so genial verlegen.
> 
> Habt ihr ein Seitenfenster in der Gehäusewand, sodass sich die Arbeit lohnt, oder macht ihr das einfach so?
> 
> ...



Ja mein Bigtower hat ein großes Fenster!


----------



## patrock84 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

BIG GFXChilla - ob es ein dummer Name ist, kann man drüber streiten, ist auf jeden Fall im Sinne von CI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> abload.de - Bilderupload



Da steht nix 

ah jetzt


----------



## patrock84 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willy Thunder (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sehen schon cool aus die Ram-Freezer von AC


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Bilder (Matbe.com) des GFXChilla-Nachfolgers *Big GFXChilla* - dummer Name, aber der könnte rocken. Wenns den gibt, werde ich mir den gleich mal krallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schaut echt hammer aus, das teil....
finde, die standard lüfter stehen dem kleinen chilla nicht soo gut, hab mir ja inzwischen akasa lüfter drauf geschnallt 
bringt doch noch einige grade ....
der name ist wirklich einfallslos, aber da weißt du wenigstens auf anhieb, was drin ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das erste ist leider etwas unscharf, bei gelegenheit wird des foto nochmal geschossen...


----------



## micky23 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> schaut echt hammer aus, das teil....
> finde, die standard lüfter stehen dem kleinen chilla nicht soo gut, hab mir ja inzwischen akasa lüfter drauf geschnallt
> bringt doch noch einige grade ....
> der name ist wirklich einfallslos, aber da weißt du wenigstens auf anhieb, was drin ist
> ...



Sieht nicht schlecht aus 
Ist der auf ner 9600er GT?


----------



## wodgod (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mal wieder was von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
wodgod


----------



## heroe (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Äh.... wat is denn dat für ein Lüfter?

Sieht aus, wie ein Nanoxia, aber wo kommt die blaue Beleuchtung her?


----------



## y33H@ (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Kann man problemlos selbst in den Rahmen integieren 

cYa


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



micky23 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus
> Ist der auf ner 9600er GT?


 
merci  bis jetzt eine einmalige kombo ....
nope, eine gute, alte x1950 Pro von Sapphire


----------



## heroe (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Kann man problemlos selbst in den Rahmen integieren
> 
> cYa


Ich weiß, aber Oma hat schon damals gesagt: _"Grün und Blau, trägt die Sau" _


----------



## micky23 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



heroe schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber Oma hat schon damals gesagt: _"Grün und Blau, trägt die Sau" _


----------



## heroe (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



heroe schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten, den Nanoxia hast du da drauf gebastelt?  Geil 

Edit: Die Noxi's reagieren auf UV-Licht oder?


----------



## heroe (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



xTc schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, den Nanoxia hast du da drauf gebastelt?  Geil


Mist, Du hast mich erwischt  .... 



> Edit: Die Noxi's reagieren auf UV-Licht oder?


Habs noch nicht probiert...mangels UV, habs aber auch irgendwo gehört. Auf Grün reagieren sie zumindest nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



heroe schrieb:


> Mist, Du hast mich erwischt  ....
> 
> 
> Habs noch nicht probiert...mangels UV, habs aber auch irgendwo gehört. Auf Grün reagieren sie zumindest nicht.





> Die Lüfter
> Alle Lüfter der FX Serie kommen in einer sehr netten schwarz/ grün Kombination daher. Der Rahmen des Fans ist in einem leicht transparentem schwarz gehalten - der Lüfter hingegen im erwähnten Grünton. *Dabei handelt es sich um Neonfarbe, die schon von sich aus sehr markant ins Auge sticht, zusätzlich aber noch auf UV Licht reagiert und dann in einem netten grün erstrahlt. Soviel erstmal zum Aussehen.*
> Ingesamt bietet der Hersteller sieben unterschiedliche Lüftermodelle an. Die Sparte reicht von 80mm, 92mm bis hin zu 120mm Fans. Somit sind alle gängigen Größen abgedeckt. Die Modelle unterscheiden sich zudem noch in den Geschwindigkeiten, Lautstärke und Luftdurchsatz.
> Hergestellt werden die Lüfter zwar in Asien, wurden dafür aber in Zusammenarbeit mit deutschen Ingenieuren entwickelt.



Quelle: Klick mich!

Mus schon sagen, der Kühler schaut echt richtig stylisch aus  Ich bitte auch um Bilder im eingebauten Zustand.


----------



## ED101 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja machen sie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So da werf ich mal was hier rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefällt 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



ED101 schrieb:


> Ja machen sie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wooooooooohhhhsaaaaaa  Schaut geil aus. Wie praktisch das ich die Tage schon UV-Kathoden mitbestellt habe.  Hoffe nur zwei 10cm Kathoden reichen für's Case.


----------



## willy (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich hab mir 2 31cm UV kathoden bestellt =D +DFI Lanparty Dark 
hier meine cpu kühllösung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



willy schrieb:


> ich hab mir 2 31cm UV kathoden bestellt =D +DFI Lanparty Dark
> hier meine cpu kühllösung
> 
> 
> ...




Boar, wenn ich hier die ganzen Ultra 120 Extreme sehe werd ich vor Vorfreude ganz ungeduldig.  Bei mir kommt nur nen 120er Scythe Kama PWM drauf.


----------



## willy (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich hab nen Scythe Kaze White LED =D


----------



## heroe (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



xTc schrieb:


> Quelle: Klick mich!
> 
> Mus schon sagen, der Kühler schaut echt richtig stylisch aus  Ich bitte auch um Bilder im eingebauten Zustand.


 
Kommt noch, hab mir ein Asus P5E geholt und muss erst alles umfrickeln, das kostet Zeit. Sollte eigentlich heute über die Bühne gehen, aber das Wetter war einfach zu schön, da hab ich lieber ein paar Kurven gekratzt...


----------



## willy (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ihhhh roller, naked bike ftw =D
btw, morgen kommt mein antec nine hundred =D


----------



## altness (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@heroe
wie genau haste den nanoxia aufm nirvana befestigt? und gabs irgendwo schwierigkeiten/dinge die man beachten sollte? 
ich würde so ein mod nämlich auch gern bei meinem nirvana vollziehen...


----------



## heroe (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



willy schrieb:


> ihhhh roller, naked bike ftw =D


 
mein letztes "richtiges" Bike war eine XJ900, nach einem Abflug im Jahre 2002 kann ich  leider nicht mehr schalten. 
Aber der "Roller" schafft zur Not auch 150 Km/h, das reicht mir für alle Lebenslagen. Mit 43 hat man es nicht mehr ganz so eilig... 

@Topic. Das Antec Ninehundred hat mir eindeutig zuviel Mesh, aber für Lüftkühlung sicherlich optimal.

lg


----------



## heroe (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



altness schrieb:


> @heroe
> wie genau haste den nanoxia aufm nirvana befestigt? und gabs irgendwo schwierigkeiten/dinge die man beachten sollte?
> ich würde so ein mod nämlich auch gern bei meinem nirvana vollziehen...


 Ich mache die Tage mal ein How-To, da gibts dann auch noch Bilder, etwas Geduld bitte. 

lg


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



heroe schrieb:


> Ich mache die Tage mal ein How-To, da gibts dann auch noch Bilder, etwas Geduld bitte.
> 
> lg



Ich glaube du hast hier im Forum den Titel "Mr. Nanoxia" verdient. Vielleicht können die die Mod's/Admin's den dir mal verpassen. 

Auf das How-To freue ich mich schon richtig. Ich glaube, ich bau deinen AC Accelero S1 nach.


----------



## heroe (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



xTc schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast hier im Forum den Titel "Mr. Nanoxia" verdient. Vielleicht können die die Mod's/Admin's den dir mal verpassen.
> 
> Auf das How-To freue ich mich schon richtig. Ich glaube, ich bau deinen AC Accelero S1 nach.


 
Das How-To steht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...fterwechsel-beim-zerotherm-nirvana-nv120.html

Vergiß nicht Bilder von deinem Accelero zu machen, an so etwas bin ich immer interessiert 

lg


----------



## micky23 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



xTc schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast hier im Forum den Titel "Mr. Nanoxia" verdient. Vielleicht können die die Mod's/Admin's den dir mal verpassen.
> 
> Auf das How-To freue ich mich schon richtig. Ich glaube, ich bau deinen AC Accelero S1 nach.



Wird dann aber etwas eng mit dem Crossfire 
GraKa + Accelero+ 120er = 3 Slot


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



micky23 schrieb:


> Wird dann aber etwas eng mit dem Crossfire
> GraKa + Accelero+ 120er = 3 Slot



Joa mal sehen. Ich bastel mir schon was zusammen. 



heroe schrieb:


> Das How-To steht:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...fterwechsel-beim-zerotherm-nirvana-nv120.html
> 
> ...



Ein schönes Review. Mal sehen, Bilder poste ich sicherlich.


----------



## willy (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

grad mein antec nine hundred bekommen...*sabber*
morgen bau ich alles ein und mach dann mal ein paar bilder =D (DFI Lanparty Dark+UV Kaltlichtkathoden  )


----------



## myvendetta (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

bench-weekend mit lukü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

lol... auf skaterollen^^


----------



## micky23 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> lol... auf skaterollen^^



Für einen fliegenden Wechsel 
Aber hübsche GraKas


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass dein Board gut durchhängt.


----------



## myvendetta (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



xTc schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass dein Board gut durchhängt.



hatte ich auch. wollte aber testen, ob ein "unter-dem-mainboard-airflow" etwas an den cpu temps ändert.

hier noch zwei bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8800gts @ 3dmark06 forestfly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Update>:Kabel neu verlegt und Festplatten sitzen jetzt quer im 5 1/4 Schacht


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schöne Bilder 

Fliegender Aufbau ist zum Benchen einfach praktischer  Habe ich auch bei meinem 2. bzw. Bench-System 

Ist das eine 7800GTX, die da noch rumliegt?


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ne XFX G80-GTS im Slot und auf dem Tisch ne (Aopen?) 78GTX/256 und ne Leadtek 8800 GTX.

cYa


----------



## maaaaatze (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Dumme frage aber vielleicht leigts auch an der Uhrzeit... Wo seht ihr da bitte noch ne Graka?!

E: seite vorher... müsste sich um ne 78GTX Handeln... Tippe aber mal auf Gigabyte... freund hat so eine und die sehn sich sehr ähnlich


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ist auch oft so, dass sich Karten im Referenzdesign stark ähneln  Du sprichst auch von Post #868?

cYa


----------



## tj3011 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Fabian schrieb:


> Update>:Kabel neu verlegt und Festplatten sitzen jetzt quer im 5 1/4 Schacht




kannst du mal bitte ein bild von den festplatten machen würde mich mal interresieren wie du das gemacht hast


----------



## willy (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

was is denn das fürn gehäuse? sieht ja fast so aus wie mein antec nine hundred, nur die knöpfe sind anders platziert und das seitenfenster hat ne andere form...


----------



## myvendetta (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ne XFX G80-GTS im Slot und auf dem Tisch ne (Aopen?) 78GTX/256 und ne Leadtek 8800 GTX.
> 
> cYa



ist eine Point of View 7800GTX, die anderen beiden wurden richtig erkannt


----------



## y33H@ (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Naja, den Aufkleber auf der Lüfternabe der 78GTX zu erkennen, war mir leider nicht möglich 

cYa


----------



## Mr.Speed (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So hier mal was von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinung erwünscht 

MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## smaXer (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

hat leider nichts mit lüftkühlung zu tun (zumindest aktiver  )


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich finds gut, nur der bildausschnitt hätte ein wenig besser sein können...


----------



## madamc (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Da wir hier im Luftkühlung-Thread sind....hhm

Hab mir interessenhalber experimentierfreudigerweise nen Server in der Bucht geholt für 2Eier und 3 Appel.
Wusste aber vorher nix von der Lüfterbestückung aber eins ist sicher. Sie ist EXTREMST!

3 Stück Delta FFB0812EHE Lüfter mit passendem Windkanal sorgen hier für genug Luftzug für die 2 Xeon 2.8er Prozessoren sowie die Northbridge und den ECC Ram. 1 in der Mitte vom Case und 2 Hinten. Allesamt sind Hotplug also während dem Betrieb auswechselbar... selbiges gilt auch für die Festplatten und das Netzteil


Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem kleinen (48Kilogramm!) Homeserver




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und wer das Ganze noch in Aktion sehen beziehungsweise Hören will hier der Youtube-Link (Hab den Mittellüfter entfernt und die Lüftersteuerung reagiert darauf mit einem Nervig-Lauten Geheule!!! Wird erst wieder ruhiger nach einem Neustart)

http://www.youtube.com/v/tJDSkuaP8ZU  (Im Video hab ich ausversehen nen anderes Lüfter-Modell angegeben)


Hardware im Server:
2 X Xeon 2.8er CPU
3GIG DDR400 ECC Speicher
Intel SHG2 Server Mainboard mit ServerWorks III Chipsatz
2Kanal Adaptec SCSI 160 Onboard + HotPlugFrame für 5 SCSI-Platten
4X Seagate Cheetah 18GB HDD mit 10000U/Min (Wird aber noch aufgerüstet )
3X 375Watt Redunantes Netzteil (2Stück werden zusammengefasst um die Leistung zu erbringen die nötig ist... vergleichbar mit Raid 5 hehe)
FibreChannel 2G PCI-X Karte
40GB DAT Streamer SCSI
3X Intel Netzwerkkarte 100Mbit (1X davon Onboard)
1X Intel Netzwerkkarte 1000Mbit Onboard


Nett oder??? hehe

Übrigends die Griffe!! für die 3 Innenliegenden Lüfter haben LEDS die bei Fehlfunktion Rot Blinken! Ausserdem blinkt dann eine Front-LED falls was nicht stimmt!


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

öhm, warum so kleiner kühler aber dafür so mächtige lüfter???


----------



## y33H@ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Mal n bissl älteres, aber _imo_ sehenswertes Zeug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cYa


----------



## madamc (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Tja so wurden anno 2003 die Server gebaut... Heute ham die meisten eh ne Wasserkühlung drinnen... wahrscheinlich weil die meisten Administratoren entweder an Hörsturz oder ner Erkältung gestorben sind.. .hehe


----------



## xQlusive (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



madamc schrieb:


> Tja so wurden anno 2003 die Server gebaut... Heute ham die meisten eh ne Wasserkühlung drinnen... wahrscheinlich weil die meisten Administratoren entweder an Hörsturz oder ner Erkältung gestorben sind.. .hehe




nene die sind ja in den Server SChränken verbaut, also das ist nicht das problem denke mal weil die Delta Lüfter einfach sehr viel Strom brauchen  glaube an die 24W können die schlucken... naja aber echt geil dein server , hoffe der wird auch für server dinge gebracht, sonst wäre es echt schade drum.... willste die 3 appel und 2 eier näher spezefezieren ?


----------



## smaXer (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

und du brauchst jetzt unbedingt nen server board ?


----------



## madamc (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



xQlusive schrieb:


> nene die sind ja in den Server SChränken verbaut, also das ist nicht das problem denke mal weil die Delta Lüfter einfach sehr viel Strom brauchen  glaube an die 24W können die schlucken... naja aber echt geil dein server , hoffe der wird auch für server dinge gebracht, sonst wäre es echt schade drum.... willste die 3 appel und 2 eier näher spezefezieren ?






Also genauergesagt 279 + 39 versand.... (der verkäufer hat sogar den selben nochmal zu verkaufen) 

die lüfter brauchen sogar 36Watt auf Vollgas!!!

Ja sobald ich neue Platten verbaut hab... ich liebäugle mit 15k Platten und mind. 146gb pro Platte wird da mein Fileserver draus... überleg mir aber auch das ich da Serial-ATA Platten einbau, allein schon weil die viel mehr speicher fürs geld bieten..


----------



## riedochs (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



madamc schrieb:


> Also genauergesagt 279 + 39 versand.... (der verkäufer hat sogar den selben nochmal zu verkaufen)
> 
> die lüfter brauchen sogar 36Watt auf Vollgas!!!
> 
> Ja sobald ich neue Platten verbaut hab... ich liebäugle mit 15k Platten und mind. 146gb pro Platte wird da mein Fileserver draus... überleg mir aber auch das ich da Serial-ATA Platten einbau, allein schon weil die viel mehr speicher fürs geld bieten..



Viel Spass bei der Stromrechnung. Als Fileserver tuts ein Pentium 1.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



y33H@ schrieb:


> Mal n bissl älteres, aber _imo_ sehenswertes Zeug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den kühler der 78er/79er gtx/o finde ich bis heute fascinierend uns überaus gelungen.


----------



## xQlusive (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

naja für fileserver, da würd ich nen via epia nehmen 

also als webserver schon eher, aber mir grauts vor der leistungsaufnahme... 
und der lautstärke, ahbe kein schall isoliertes server rag im zimmer stehen.... ALSO fazinierend ja, aber für mich nicht sinn voll^^ aber der preis ist top...


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Saubere Arbeit 

cYa


----------



## herde (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Heute ist mein IFX 14 angekommen!! Hier mal ein paar Bilder!!


----------



## herde (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Woran kann es eigentlich liegen das bei meinem Q9450 der Temperaturunterschied zwischen den einzelnen Kernen immer zwischen 5 und 6 Grad liegt?


----------



## Lee (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ist es ganz zufällig so, dass Kern 0 und 1 ähnlich sind und 2 und 3 auch? Wenn ja, dann liegt das an dem zusammengeklebten Quadcore


----------



## herde (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nein! Core 1-3 sind eigentlich immer ziemlich gleich aber Core 4 ist immer 5-6 °C wärmer als die anderen!!

Hier ist mal ein Bild der Temps unter Volllast!

Sind die Temps eigentlich für einen Q9450 + IFX 14 mit 2x 140mm Lüftern unter Volllast und bei Standardtakt normal? Ich denke die Temps sind zu hoch oder?


----------



## exxe (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hdd wärmer


----------



## moonrail (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



herde schrieb:


> Nein! Core 1-3 sind eigentlich immer ziemlich gleich aber Core 4 ist immer 5-6 °C wärmer als die anderen!!



Ja und? Ich habe bei meinem im Moment:
Core 0: 36
Core 1: 37
Core 2: 33
Core 3: 32

Da ist auch Unterschied zwischen den Kerntemperaturen. Unter Vollast sinds auch gerne mal 5-6°C


----------



## willy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Letztens hab ich meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut =D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein MB mit meinen Q6600 und dem Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme + Scythe Kaze white LED kühler 
hier noch eins, im Antec nine hundred 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der kühler hat grad noch so reingepasst^^ 2cm größer und ich bräucht ein neues case^^
hier nochmal von vor, antec nine hundred mit 2x 120mm LED lüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Case hat hinten noch einen 120mm Lüfter und einen 200mm (!!!) giganten oben, da sitzt meine externe Festplatte von WD drauf, wird damit auch bissl gekühlt^^


----------



## exa (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

DFI boards sin so geil.... aber auch so teuer-.-


----------



## willy (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jau, ich hab das dfi lanparty dark =D das geile is, die orangenen und gelben anschlüsse leuchten so geil bei meinen UV-Kathoden 
105euro hat mir dieser spaß gekostet, kumpel meint aber damit kann man sau geil übertakten =D

in nächster zeit kommt noch mein Tagan piperock 500W rein!
bei wunsch mach ich dann bilder =>


----------



## patrock84 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



exxe schrieb:


> hdd wärmer



Nicht wirklich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heysi (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Patrick:

Darf man mal fragen wie viel die Thermalright Produktepalette kostet???? 
Hast ja so ziemlich alles bis auf den Backside-Cooler für die Graka.

Heysi


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Schau halt selbst nach, Teile sind folgende:
Thermalright: HR-03 Plus, IFX-14, HR-05 SLI, 2 HR-07 und mehr kann man nicht erkennen...


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ Patrock: Sehr saubere Arbeit  

Edel und aufgeräumt  Gefällt mir


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Einmal Vollaustattung bitte! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist ja auch Luftkühlung. Nur noch eingepackt.


----------



## patrock84 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Danke, ist aber ein altes Foto von 2007. 

Aktuell sieht es so aus, Kabel werden mit dem neuen Mainboard verlegt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte ist mittlerweile auch schwarz


----------



## Raa (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Lackiert?


----------



## exa (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

lol, das wär mal was...


----------



## patrock84 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nein, eine 9800GTX.


----------



## Mr.Speed (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

werf hier dann auch mal was zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Mr.Speed


----------



## patrock84 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Naktes Asus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## willy (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

patrock ich hasse dich^^ oder ist es neid? xD
geiles DFI lanparty p45 und nem schwarzen Thermalright ultra-120 extreme, richtig?

hier was von mir:
Mein PC, neu verkabelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Geiles PCGH-Tagan Piperock 500W 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thermalright+Scythe Kaze White LED



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Nein, Nanoxia CX12 ThreeSixty, der einzige der an die Presse ging. 
Den True Black 120 kann ja jeder kaufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## willy (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mein mainboard sieht dem hier ganz schön ähnlich


----------



## Mr.Speed (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

7800GTX 512 Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## y33H@ (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hach, das Teil ist göttlich *freu*

Vll hätte nV mal diesen Kühler verbessern und auf die GTX 280 packen sollen ... die ist nämlich so dermaßen nervtötend ... da kommen schmerzliche Erinnerungen an die FX 5800 "Fön" Ultra hoch 

cYa


----------



## Mr.Speed (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jop find ich auch, beste Lüfter Design ever. 
Mit 92mm Lüfter sowsio unschlagbar, für en "Stock" Kühler.


----------



## TALON-ONE (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Aktuell verbaut :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß

TALON


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Lüftergitter von Caseking?


----------



## TALON-ONE (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Yo, von Caseking, ich mag keinen Staub im Lüfter


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Yo, von Caseking, ich mag keinen Staub im Lüfter



Hat ja auch was mit Luftkühlung zu tun.  Ich mag auch kein Staub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Speed (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

denn kennt ihr noch garned




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, hier mal ein paar pics von mir. Sorry für die bescheidene Qualität, Ich kriege einfach keine guten Bilder hin


----------



## riedochs (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Mr.Speed schrieb:


> denn kennt ihr noch garned



Hast du die Box selbst gebaut?


----------



## heroe (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Lee schrieb:


> So, hier mal ein paar pics von mir. Sorry für die bescheidene Qualität, Ich kriege einfach keine guten Bilder hin


 
Wenn Du jetzt noch das Kabel und den Aufkleber vom nanoxia verschwinden läßt, dann siehts gleich noch besser aus. 

lg


----------



## Mr.Speed (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Und wieder was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüß

Mr.Speed


----------



## patrock84 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@riedochs: Ist eine Scythe QuietDrive 'Box'.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So hier ist das "Herz" von meinem PC
Die Northbridge vom G33M-DS2R kommt ohne aktive Kühlung aus, genauso wie mein 4 GiB G.Skill 8000U Kit.
Die CPU (damals noch ein Celeron S 430, jetzt ein C2D 8200) wird von einen Apack/Zerotherm CF 800 gekühlt und die Palit 9600GT kommt mit einer (soweit ich weiß) Thermaltake Kühllösung daher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Alles in blau gehalten. Fein, aber der Grafikkarte würde ich einen neuen Kühler spendieren. Ich mag den nicht, und Thermaltake mag ich so garnicht. 

patrock84's Board ist natürlich hammer  Passt echt alles zusammen, der Kühler, Lüfter und Ram-Kühler.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

THX  aber das habe ich eher unbewußt gemacht (mit den Blau meine ich) ich hab nur auf´s P/L Verhältnis geachtet. Genauso mit der Graka, die war günstig und der Kühler war halt drauf. Ich suche ja die ganze Zeit nach nem neuen (der gut kühlt, günstig und sehr leise ist und mit Propeller nur maximal 2 Slots belegt), weil der TT Kühler is der Nervtöter in meinem PC (so schlimm ist es nicht aber es ist halt die lauteste Komponente) hab bis jetzt aber noch keinen gefunden 

MFG


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

I  &  TR. Und Nanoxia habsch natürlich auch gern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel werden noch richtig ordentlich verlegt. Da ich aktuell immer noch umbaue lohnt das ganze nicht.


----------



## mcp (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSomberlain (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier mein guter Feuerlöscher beim Einbau =D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willy Thunder (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@TheSomberlain

Das grenzt ja an "Vergewaltigung" so einen schönen Kühler auf ein so schnödes und langweiliges Board draufzumachen


----------



## TheSomberlain (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jo, tut's auch, aber diese Woche wird nen p5q deluxe geordert, von daher^^

Ich war mit dem Board noch nie so wirklich zufrieden in vielen Belangen u.a. halt auch die Optik


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> @riedochs: Ist eine Scythe QuietDrive 'Box'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitte den namen des boards und des kühlers...


----------



## DanielX (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Das Board dürfte ein neues mit P45 Chipsatz sein, kuck mal rechts neben dem NB-Kühler.

Noch kurz nen Link gegoogelt:
Fudzilla - DFI has three Lanparty P45 motherboards


----------



## DanielX (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Und hier der Kühler:
XIGMATEK


----------



## exa (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jup, board passt, son mist, denn die x48 boards haben leider keine schwarzen kühler drauf...

der kühler stimmt nicht ganz, der is aber anscheinend auch auf schwarz gemoddet und so nicht zu kaufen... schade...


----------



## Thunder (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@exa Ich glaub der Kühler ist von Xthermal,sieht aufjedenfall schwer danach aus


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



patrock84 schrieb:


> Nein, Nanoxia CX12 ThreeSixty, der einzige der an die Presse ging.
> Den True Black 120 kann ja jeder kaufen.



So viel zum Kühler. Stand schon auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

MDPCX Sleeve, yeeeha!


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ich nehme ma an die schrift urde mit PS eingefügt oder ist die da echt eingravier? 0.o, wenn ja...sieht porno aus^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Die wurde natürlich mit PS reingemacht ^^

Gravur wäre ziemlich sinnlos, da man sie eh net sehen würde


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

wär aber mal übelst lässig^^


----------



## exa (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

pornogeil wärs trotzdem...


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Komme gerade aus dem Garten wieder, da habe ich komische Pflanzen gesichtet an den Lüfter wachsen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An sich ein nettes Foto nur die Pflanze ist nicht optimal. Schaut irgendwie zermatscht aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte das Kabel besser verstecken sollen. Weiterhin hat mir der Wind immer wieder die langen Blätter durcheinander gehauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer knabbert an unseren Blumen?


----------



## Medina (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

war dir irgenwie langweilig?
trotzdem, schöne bilder, haben was von ökolüftern^^


----------



## exa (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das nennt man dann green IT^^


----------



## TheSomberlain (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Wenn du mit Netzteil unterwegs bist, kannst dann sogar Blumen schneiden


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Medina schrieb:


> war dir irgenwie langweilig?
> trotzdem, schöne bilder, haben was von ökolüftern^^


Langweilig nicht, aber warum immer Foto's mit normalem Hintergrund. 




exa schrieb:


> das nennt man dann green IT^^


Genau 






TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Netzteil unterwegs bist, kannst dann sogar Blumen schneiden


Das sollte ich mal testen. 

Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt werde ich mir mal einen Nanoxia schnappen und nochmals in den Garten gehen.


----------



## lequalium (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so kommtn frischer wind nach draußen.....


----------



## devic (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bin neu hier. Manche kennen mich vllt aus dem Forumdeluxx...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Willkommen 

Schöne HW haste da.
Was ist das für ein MB?


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Willkommen
> 
> Schöne HW haste da.
> Was ist das für ein MB?



Schau in seine Sig. Asus P5Q Deluxe.


----------



## devic (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Genau. Ist ein Asus P5Q Deluxe. Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## der8auer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Willkommen im Forum 

Schöne Bilder und Hardware


----------



## Bigyeti (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich hab gehört, dass das P5Q-Deluxe auf Grund seiner spitzen Kühlblockform um den Sockel inkompatibel zu Tower CPU ist, die aufs "Heck" ausgerichtet werden.

Stimmt das?

Wenn ja dann muss ich gar keinen Tower Kühler einplanen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devic (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Der Xigmatek HDT-S1283 und der Thremalright Ultra 120 True Black/Extreme passen!


----------



## Bigyeti (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Auch der Thermalright HR-01 Plus?


----------



## devic (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Gibts hier im Forum nicht sowas wie einen Sammelthread für diverse Boards?

Hier sind die bisher von User verbauten Kühler zu finden:
[Sammelthread] Asus P5Q/P5Q3 Deluxe (Intel P45) - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Bigyeti (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ok Thx


----------



## TheSomberlain (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Alternativ auf der Thermalright-Seite schauen. Thermalright bietet ne umfangreiche "Compatibility List" für die Kühler an.

Der IFX passt z.B. auch drauf


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meiner P35 Neo2-FR und CNPS9700LED-Combo. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maaaaatze (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hast da am Kontrast gespielt oder wie hast du die Bearbeitet? sieht auf jeden sehr geil aus. Vorallem das erste Bild.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Thx
Ja - habe meine kreative Phase. 

Wenn ich mal Zeit und (vorallem) Lust habe mache ich solche Bilder vom Maximus.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heysi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So dann beteilige ich mich auch einmal mit einem Bild von meinem Rechner
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bei der Verkabelung bin ich immer offen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Silber, wenigstens mal was anderes als Schwarz und sieht auch Top aus.


----------



## MaNTiS_ (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Heysi schrieb:


> So dann beteilige ich mich auch einmal mit einem Bild von meinem Rechner
> Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bei der Verkabelung bin ich immer offen
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich würde dir Raten schwarze Kabelbinder zu nehmen dann man sie dann weniger sieht


----------



## GoZoU (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



MaNTiS_ schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir Raten schwarze Kabelbinder zu nehmen dann man sie kann weniger sieht



Ich würde dir ein Rechtschreib- und Grammatikprogramm empfehlen 

@Heysi: Sieht gut aus, hast du mal ein Bild in Farbe? Den Thermalright-Aufkleber würde ich aber entfernen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Heysi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Joa hier ein Bild in Farbe. Ich weiß ich hätte die Flecken ruhig entfernen können

 @ GoZoU
Nene der Aufkleber bleibt dran ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@Heysi:
Sieht spitzenmäßig aus. Gute Kabelführung.

Ist der Thermalright ein guter Kühler? Ich meine Kühlung/Lautstärke?
Suche gerade was passendes für einen Q9450.


Der Aufkleber sieht geschmeidig aus


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> @Heysi:
> Sieht spitzenmäßig aus. Gute Kabelführung.
> 
> Ist der Thermalright ein guter Kühler? Ich meine Kühlung/Lautstärke?
> ...



Der Ultra 120 Extreme ist Top. Hab den selber in Verbindung mit einem Q9450.


Gruß


----------



## Heysi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja Kühlungleistung ist beim Ultra-120 E. genug vorhanden und mit dem richtigen Lüfter auch sehr leise. Kann ihn dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich werde den mal in meiner Liste aufnehmen.

Habe als Alternative den Noctua NH-U 12P (wieso ist der Lüfter so
hässlich)

und den EKL Alpenföhn "Groß Clockner"


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Habe als Alternative den Noctua NH-U 12P (wieso ist der Lüfter so hässlich)



Will ich nicht gehört haben! 

Was willst du denn haben?
*|||||||||| => Zalman CNPS9700

|||||||||| => IFX-14 (natürlich abhängig von den verwendeten Lüftern)

|||||||||| => Noctua NH-U12P

Wenn Rot für Kühlleistung und Grün für Silent steht?*


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@--@ndré--:
Wenn ich mir die Grafik ansehe, dann den Noctua NH-U12P

Was ist, wenn ich den Q9450 Übertakten will, reicht der dann noch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Auf den IFX-14 kann man im Prinzip jeden 120mm Lüfter bauen?


----------



## Bigyeti (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

jo du kannst soviel ich weis auch 14 cm Lüfter draufknallen.

Der Groß Glockner ist laut PCGH immo das leiseste auf dem Markt, bei akzeptabler Kühlleistung. 

Aja ich finde nicht das der Zalman CNPS9700 so toll Kühlt^^


----------



## lordraphael (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So dann zeig ich auch mal was ^^
Ist gerade Frisch angekommen werd dann noch Bilder posten wen alles wieder Eingebaut ist


----------



## Mad (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Bigyeti schrieb:


> jo du kannst soviel ich weis auch 14 cm Lüfter draufknallen.
> 
> Der Groß Glockner ist laut PCGH immo das leiseste auf dem Markt, bei akzeptabler Kühlleistung.
> 
> Aja ich finde nicht das der Zalman CNPS9700 so toll Kühlt^^


 

Hi,

Stimmt, auf den IFX-14 passen auch 14 cm Lüfter. Leider gibt´s da noch ned soviel Auswahl wie bei den "kleineren" Lüftern...


----------



## Medina (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

so langsam is TR richtig dominierend hier^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Mad schrieb:


> Stimmt, auf den IFX-14 passen auch 14 cm Lüfter. Leider gibt´s da noch ned soviel Auswahl wie bei den "kleineren" Lüftern...



Die Aerocool Streamliner sollen ja gut und leise sein..
Aber Auswahl gibts echt wenig..


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Danke für eure Kühler-Tipps.

Ihr seid spitze. 


Ich werde mal die Preise studieren und gucken


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

boe sieht echt mal richtig klasse aus @ndre

Jungs ich habe mal ne Frage bei meiner 9800GTX die Sticker sind unschön aufgebracht, als ich versucht habe diese ein wenig zu lösen damit ich sie verschieben kann ist mir ein kleines Missgeschick passiert.
Diese Sticker bestehen ja aus Folie Papier und dan den Kleber.
Bei meinen Versuch hatt sich die Folie von dem Papier gelöst und es sind nun unschöne Lufteinschlüsse zu sehen der Kleber an dieser Stelle klebt auch nicht mehr richtig (OK das war abzusehen).
Nun wollte ich frage wie bekomme ich diese Sticker am besten weg?


----------



## heroe (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Nun wollte ich frage wie bekomme ich diese Sticker am besten weg?


 Föhnen?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mit nem Föhn???? und das geht gut ja?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Normalerweise geht das schon - also müsste es doch auch bei GraKas gehen. 

Schade um das schöne EVGA-Logo.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ja das ist wirklich schade aber so wie es jetzt ist sieht es auch ******* aus.
Hätte ich den Sticker doch blos so gelassen
oder ist hier jemand der seinen Evga Kühler nicht mehr braucht weil er ne Wakü draufgehauen hatt nehme den Kühler gerne entgegen


----------



## lordraphael (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

SO fertig eingebaut 

War ganz schön eng mit dem Thermalright IFX-14 Zusatzkühler aber hat grad noch reingepasst 

mfg
lord


----------



## MaNTiS_ (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ein Rechtschreib- und Grammatikprogramm empfehlen
> 
> @Heysi: Sieht gut aus, hast du mal ein Bild in Farbe? Den Thermalright-Aufkleber würde ich aber entfernen.
> 
> ...



Wie ich solche Leute wie dich Hasse nach dem Motto " ohh das ist ein Rechtsschreibfehler das MUSS ich gleich Posten dann bin ich der Held hier"


----------



## altness (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

sooooooooooooo mir reicht das ja jetzt schon mit dem verdammten 

deshalb hier erstmal n paar pics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte bald noch ne runde lüfter bestellen, und bei der gelegenheit das kabelmanagement n bissle überarbeiten, an konstruktiver kritik bin ich sehr interessiert^^


----------



## heroe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



altness schrieb:


> ich wollte bald noch ne runde lüfter bestellen, und bei der gelegenheit das kabelmanagement n bissle überarbeiten, an konstruktiver kritik bin ich sehr interessiert^^


Ein schönes Case 

Ich würde noch die NT-Kabel hinter der Moboplatte verstecken, die SATA-Kabel über nen Lockenwickler ziehen und die Lüfter gegen Xigmateks austauschen. 
Vorallem den des Nirvana. 
Der ATX-Stecker könnte auch noch ein wenig gesleevt werden. Ich hab bei meinem neuen Corsair HX520 einfach passenden Schrumpfschlauch über die einzelnen Adern gezogen. Ist einfacher als komplett zu sleeven und sieht auch gut aus.

Unter Einsatz einer orangen Beleuchtung kommt das bestimmt Super an. Auch eine schwarze Innenausstattung wäre nicht das verkehrteste.

lg


----------



## altness (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das fiese ist, dass ich nur ein sata-powerkabel habe, und die anschlüsse in reihe sind.
wenn ich jetzt aber das kabel hinter das mobo packe, reicht es nichtmehr zur hdd.
da ich kein window hab, is es mir recht egal wie es in meinem pc leuchtet, ich will nur ordnung, der ordnung halber... und viel leise leistung. deshalb auch der lüftertausch...(auch beim nirvana)^^ aber ich werde denk ich auf scythe oder xencore zurückgreifen...mal sehn
und das mit dem schrumpfschlauch hab ich muss ich sagen noch nich ganz gerafft, du hast n schrumpfschlauch über die atx-kabel einzeln gezogenO_o das wär doch ziemlich aufwändig


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@altness:
Woher hast du denn die gelben SATA Kabel her?

Aber sonst, Superklasse das Gehäuse.
Der Innenraum ist ebenfalls hervoragend


----------



## maaaaatze (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> @altness:
> Woher hast du denn die gelben SATA Kabel her?



Die Gelben sind von Gigabyte... Hab hier auch welche


----------



## heroe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



altness schrieb:


> und das mit dem schrumpfschlauch hab ich muss ich sagen noch nich ganz gerafft, du hast n schrumpfschlauch über die atx-kabel einzeln gezogenO_o das wär doch ziemlich aufwändig


 Nicht mit dem richtigen Werkzeug 

lg


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ups


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devic (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klick für hochauflösende Bilder


----------



## GoZoU (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



MaNTiS_ schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Leute wie dich Hasse nach dem Motto " ohh das ist ein Rechtsschreibfehler das MUSS ich gleich Posten dann bin ich der Held hier"



Nun mal ganz ruhig, der kleine Smiley deutet doch schon an, dass es als Spaß gemeint war. Also pack dein Kriegsbeil wieder ein 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DoubleX (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

hey,

hier mal mein "baby"  wobei Bild 2 noch den alten tower darstellt


----------



## Medina (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

du ahst noch einen nanoxia zusätzlich auf die TR Ramkühler draufgesetzt?
die werden doch so schon genug gekühlt

ansonsten siehts gut aus^^


----------



## DoubleX (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

na ja... wenn schon, denn schon 

aber thx fürs kompliment, bräuchte nur mal ein gute cam für ein paar bessere bilder.. handycam ist nicht der bringer


----------



## Medina (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

habich gemerkt, is kaum was zu erkennen
hier mal ein paar bilder aus meinem [Umbau] Threat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja, ich sollte mein kabelmanagement nochma überdenken^^


----------



## DoubleX (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mhm wäre auch eine gute idee  2delta drauf und ab gehts *g*


----------



## Medina (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

die 2 reichen vollkommen, maximal 55°^^, sogar wenn se schon übertaktet ist


----------



## sola ratione (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ihr habt ja schöne Bilder eingestellt und so kann ich nicht anders und muss auch meine Luftkühlung präsentieren.
Diese besteht aus der Orginal Asus Kühlung und zwei Zalmanlüftern.
Mein Case ist ein Chieftec Dragon.
Viel Spaß beim Bilder anschauen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Leichter Grünstich im Case. 
Da fällt der blaue Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers kaum auf. 

Gruß


----------



## Medina (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

gibt aber nen schönen türkiston^^


----------



## Overlocked (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier gibts von mir auch aktuelles Futter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

coole sichtwinkel


----------



## MaNTiS_ (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



Medina schrieb:


> coole sichtwinkel



@Medina 

Der Linke Lüfter auf deinem Thermalright eXtreme ist ünötig da der Backside Lüfter bereits die Abwärme wegbefördert.


----------



## Medina (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ja, ich hab gemerkt dass der von den temperaturen rein gar nichts bringt..wenn ich ent zu faul wäre , wäre der auch schon längt wieder draußen^^


----------



## ahe1977 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So nun meiner nach Update

Q6600@3,0Ghz
Asus P5B Deluxe
2 Gig Adata Extreme 800+
Zotac 8800Gt Amp
Samsung HD160+HD300
Coolermaster RC-690


----------



## altness (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@overclocked
kriegste die bilder noch schärfer und in widescreen hin? zb das vorletzte wär n übel geiles desktopmotiv, wenn es nur schärfer wäre....


----------



## sola ratione (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

 und so siehts am abend aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devic (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devic (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Bis auf die PCB-Farbe gefallen mir die Gigabytes eigentlich ganz gut. Aber dieses blau geht garnicht!


----------



## exa (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

blau wär ok... wenn dieses bunt nich wär, aber es sind nun mal gute boards, das geht mir immer noch über das aussehen...


----------



## riedochs (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ich warte nur noch drauf bis der erste sein Mainboard lackiert


----------



## GF pAnk (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So hatte auch ma ne Kamera zur Hand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

wenn man theroretisch die anschlüsse zuklebt müsste man doch eigentlichd as mainboard lackieren könen oda?, der lack sollte halt nicht leitend sein^^


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



			
				riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte nur noch drauf bis der erste sein Mainboard lackiert



mhm... ich glaub ich werd es mal versuchen wenn ich en Ausbildungsplatz hab... weil dann gibts bei mir eh ein neues Board. Und wie Medina geschrieben hat... solange es *nicht* leitender Lack ist müsste es ja gehen... werds dann einfach ma versuchen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

denk aber auch daran das lack was isolierendes ist und manche teile auf dem mainboard gerne von der Luft gekühlt werden...


----------



## Medina (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

ja, die NB oder die SB kühler würde ich nicht gerade überlackieren^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Aber auch Raidcontroller und so (kein Kühler) können schon ohne Lakierung >90° heiß werden...Hat nich PCGH ein Board mal mit der W-Cam aufgenommen?


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



			
				$Lil Phil$ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch Raidcontroller und so (kein Kühler) können schon ohne Lakierung >90° heiß werden...Hat nich PCGH ein Board mal mit der W-Cam aufgenommen?



Ja haben sie... hab hier auch noch ein Bild.... dann bekommt halt alles wo Wärme Produziert nen Kühlkörper  und der Rest bekommt ne Lackschicht.


----------



## Medina (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

das könnte doch eigentlich ma wer mit nem alten Board, dass er ent mehr brauch, ausprobieren


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

mhm... kann ich machen... hab keine Schule mehr und nen altes Sockel 939 Board hier.. gleich mal Starten mit abkleben usw...


----------



## Medina (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

bin ja ma bespannt ob das wirklich funktioniert dannach


----------



## f3rr1s (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

evtl ne echte markt lücke lakierte moding mobos


----------



## kryss (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Dann ma meine Eigenkonstruktion... hält den Quad schön kühl 

Scythe Mine Rev B mit nem 120er Lüfter.

cya Chris


----------



## exa (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

aber so viele farben gemixt... nicht wirklich schön...


----------



## kryss (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



exa schrieb:


> aber so viele farben gemixt... nicht wirklich schön...



Da magst du recht haben.
Die Motherboard-LEDs werde ich aber sicher nicht tauschen und den roten lüfter hatte ich noch über.
Das stört mich jetzt nicht so wirklich. 
Auf jeden Fall erfüllt es seinen Zweck - Sys ist sehr schön kühl.

cya Chris


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So siehts im Moment bei mir aus..:

Von innen; Die Dämmmatte ist selbst lakiertes Verpackungsmaterial; 2 80er Xencore Lüfter @800RPM am Battle Axe, die andren 120er drehen mit ~500RPM.
(Hups, da seh ich ja ein Kabel am IFX , muss sofort anders verlegt werden )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Front ist komplett zu und abgedichtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an sämtlichen Stellen sind die Lüftergitter draußen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> So siehts im Moment bei mir aus..:
> 
> Von innen; Die Dämmmatte ist selbst lakiertes Verpackungsmaterial; 2 80er Xencore Lüfter @800RPM am Battle Axe, die andren 120er drehen mit ~500RPM.
> (Hups, da seh ich ja ein Kabel am IFX , muss sofort anders verlegt werden )




An sich ja wirklich schick. Aber die Heatpipes am Grafikkartenkühler schaun ja grausig aus. Das Kupfer muss glänzen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Jo, wenn ich ma Zeit hab polier ich die 
Allerdings ist das y33H@ oder Xigmatec zuzuschreiben


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Immer auf die anderen schieben. 

Haste die Slotblenden hinten extra draußen gelassen?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Haste die Slotblenden hinten extra draußen gelassen?



Jo, hab Top-Flow.
Front is dicht, Luft kommt von unten und zieht nach oben. Da braucht man nicht so hohe Drehzahlten, weil man von der natürlichen Konvektion Unterstützung bekommt


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ohne Slotblenden sieht alles gleich viel geiler aus. Habe ich auch gemacht.
Ich bilde mir auch ein das es einen eventuellen Überdruck im Case ein wenig ausgleicht.

mfg Ceres


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Und warum ist dann hinten noch einer? 

Oder meinst du mit "oben" sogar "hinten"?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja, halt Netzteil raus und "hinten" auch raus..
Stimmt, unglückliche Ausdrucksweise vorhin


----------



## TheSomberlain (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So, nachdem nun mein neues Board da ist, hier mal 2 Bilder dazu:

#1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Sehr schön! 

Ich werde die Frage sicher gleich bereuen, aber "wie hast du das so geil hingekriegt?"


----------



## exa (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

photoshop... (guter weißabgleich ist alles!!!)


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Macht ihr das alles immer mit Photoshop.
Ich habs mal mit Paint.net probiert und es sah nicht so doll aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Dito. 

Ich mache aber auch nicht _so_ viel mit Fotos, dementsprechend reicht für mich das übersichtliche Paint.NET.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Dito. 

Ich mache aber auch nicht _so_ viel mit Fotos, dementsprechend reicht für mich das übersichtliche Paint.NET.


----------



## TheSomberlain (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja, das ganze ist mit Photoshop gemacht. Einfach die Elemente die nicht gefärbt werden sollten markiert und auf eine separate Ebene kopiert, danach die Farbsättigung der Grundebene auf Null und fertig wars eigentlich schon.


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

@ TheSomberlain: Ich nehme an das ist ein P5Q Deluxe oder?

Schaut schick aus. 


Gruß


----------



## TheSomberlain (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Ja 

Feines Board, schickes Board!^^


----------



## xTc (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****



TheSomberlain schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Feines Board, schickes Board!^^



Bestätige ich jetzt einfach mal im voraus. 

Hab das gerade mal mit Photoshop getestet und brauch wohl etwas übung beim auswählen der Stellen die farbig bleiben sollen.  Großzügig auswählen könnte man das nennen.


----------



## enozone (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So nachdem ich mich hier durch die Bilder geklickt habe und auch sonst nicht sonderlich aktiv hier bin, kann ich mich nicht mehr halten und werd auch mal ein paar Bilder zu meinem PC posten.

Der linke und größere der beiden Kühler ist ein Scythe Zipang und wird demnächst in mein Stacker einzug halten,wenn ich dann meinen Q9450 verbauen werde.

Und der kleinere der beiden is auch von Scythe das Modell Shuriken, was aber eurem geschulten Auge nicht entgangen sein dürfte  und meinen derzeitigen E4400 kühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bilder sind leider nicht die allerbesten aber hoffe sie gefallen euch trotzdem und wenn nicht .... ​


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

Hier mal was von mir:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein schöner U-120 eXtreme samt FX-12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeNrY (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread****

So hier wird nun auch geschlossen und ein neuer Thread aufgemacht ;D

Den neuen findet ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii.html


----------

